# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Εξπρές Ολύμπια [Express Olympia, Viking 4, Earl Granville]

## andreas

Σύμφωνα με ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες, πουλήθηκαν για scrap στην Ινδία. Αν κάποιος μάθει κάτι παραπάνω, ας ενημερώσει.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

αναμενόμενο ήταν να γίνει  :roll:

----------


## andreas

To OΛΥΜΠΙΑ είναι πλέον δεμένο στον προλιμένα και τόσο σε αυτό όσο και στο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ξηλώνονται και τα τελευταία πράγματα πριν την τελευταία τους αναχώρηση από το μεγάλο μας λιμάνι για την Ινδία.

----------


## chrb

Σε κανα-μήνα φεύγουν δυστηχώς  :Sad:

----------


## andreas

Ίσως και λιγότερο!!! :cry:

----------


## chrb

Ειδικά στο Ποσειδών το μόνο χαρακτηριστικό εξωτερικά που έδειχνε τα χρόνια του ήταν οι λέμβοι , τίποτα άλλο. Πλοίο του 90 για εμένα-ωραίες γραμμές , όμορφο σουλούπι ...

----------


## andreas

Εγκαταλελειμένο όμως από την εταιρία του και ταχύτητα από 16,8 έως 17,4. Αυτά δυστυχώς λαμβάνονται παραπάνω υπόψην απ'όσο η εμφάνιση που μετράει για εμάς. :?

----------


## chrb

Και να μην πήγαινε για scrap με την τιμή του πετρελαίου , θα έπιανε 14,5-15 όσο η Ekaterini και ο Παντοκράτωρ!

----------


## andreas

Τα πλοία μετονομάστηκαν σε ΕΧPRESS O και EXPRESS P αντίστοιχα και από στιγμή σε στιγμή μπορεί να φύγουν. ¶γνωστη παραμένει η σημαία που έχουν δηλώσει.

----------


## George

Μας άφησε για πάντα σήμερα το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ. Στα βουβά σήμερα το μεσημεράκι χωρίς να μάθει κανένας τίποτα. Με σημαία Μογγολίας και νηολόγιο Ulan Baator. Καλό του ταξίδι και δυστυχώς πλησιάζει και η ώρα του ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑ. :cry:

----------


## chrb

Ως την Παρασκευή ίσως φύγει και το άλλο.

----------


## andreas

Το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ μάλλον αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα με τις ηλεκτρομηχανές του (το χρόνιο πρόβλημά του). Αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται το ότι δεν γίνονται κινήσεις για να φύγει. Και αυτό πάντως έχει νηολόγιο Ulan Baator όπως είπε ο φίλος George και σημαία Μογγολίας.

----------


## chrb

Έφυγε τελικά και το express poseidon σήμερα   :Sad:

----------


## andreas

Nαι όντως το είδα κι εγώ σήμερα κατά τις 3 από την Πειραϊκή που περνάω καθημερινά αλλά επειδή δεν τραβάω φωτογραφίες δεν είχα μηχανή μαζί αν και πολύ θα ήθελα να έχω την τελευταία του αναχώρηση. Αυτές οι δύο αναχωρήσεις μάλλον σημαίνουν την αρχή του τέλους μιας εποχής για την Ελληνική ακτοπλοια.

----------


## George

Εγώ δεν είδα ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο στις τελευταίες τους αναχωρήσεις :cry:

----------


## xara

> Nαι όντως το είδα κι εγώ σήμερα κατά τις 3 από την Πειραϊκή που περνάω καθημερινά αλλά επειδή δεν τραβάω φωτογραφίες δεν είχα μηχανή μαζί αν και πολύ θα ήθελα να έχω την τελευταία του αναχώρηση. Αυτές οι δύο αναχωρήσεις μάλλον σημαίνουν την αρχή του τέλους μιας εποχής για την Ελληνική ακτοπλοια.


Καλώς η κακώς οι καιροί και η νοοτροπία του κόσμου, αλλάζουν. Τώρα αν είναι καλό η κακό αυτό ο καιρός θα δείξει. Έχουμε μπει στην εποχή της  θαλάσσιας ταχύτητας. Ακόμη και εμείς που αγαπάμε τα καραβόσκαρα, δεν παύουμε να εντυπωσιαζόμαστε απο τις ταχύτητες των ταχύπλοων. Που οι 14 ώρες που έκανε το θρυλικό ΜΙΝΩΣ του Ευθυμιάδη και των Μινωικών μεταγενέστερα, η το ΣΟΦΙΑ, για Κρήτη και πού οι 4,5 ώρες του HIGHSPEED4...

----------


## andreas

Αγαπητή μου xara το σχόλιό μου δεν αναφερόταν σε ανθρώπους ή καταστάσεις. Απλά λέω πως με την διάλυση των ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ και ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ αρχίζουν να αποχωρούν τα πλοία της δεκαετίας 70 που κυριολεκτικά στιγμάτησαν την ελληνική ναυτιλία.

----------


## polykas

ΕΞΟΔΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΞ. ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ.ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ΦΙΝΕΤΣΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΟΥ.
ex.olympia .Tinos.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Κάποιοι δέν το αγαπούσαν καθόλου. Λέγαν πώς κούναγε, είχε βλάβες, ήταν σε κακό χάλι... Για εμένα ήταν ακριβώς το αντίθετο! Βλέπετε μου θύμιζε τον Αλκαίο στο σουλούπι και το μέγεθος και το αγαπούσα! Ιδικά όταν ερχόταν 1330 την Παρασκευή στη Σύρο και έπερνε όλη την ΑΕΝ μαζί της για τον Πειραιά την αγάπησα περισσότερο!
Εδώ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά Ιούνιο του 2002
Picture 304.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ένας δεξαμενισμός του ως Earl Granville

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Αλλη μια φωτογραφια του ΕΞ.ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ δεμενο στο λιμανι της Αστυπαλαιας το 1996 ....

----------


## Haddock

Ρεμέτζο στην Πάρο, καλοκαίρι 1999

Πηγή

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τελευταία και με την άφιξη του "Ionian Spirit" ξαναθυμηθήκαμε όλοι το "Εξπρές Ολύμπια".
Ας δούμε, λοιπόν, το αυθεντικό "Εξπρές Ολύμπια" να επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά το καλοκαίρι του 1999 για να ξαναφύγει και πάλι στις 22:00 το βράδυ για Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Θήρα. Το κλασσικό υπέροχο νυκτερινό ταξίδι.
Από μακριά φαίνεται σαν μια μικρή λευκή αχιβάδα, μια φράση  που  χρησιμοποιούσε κατά καιρούς ο Μ. Χατζιδάκις.

Σε όλους όσους το θυμήθηκαν συνειρμικά βλέποντας το αδελφάκι του στον Πειραιά, τη Δραπετσώνα, το Κερατσίνι και την Ηγουμενίτσα.

Μια μικρή λευκή αχιβάδα.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Αντωνη σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για την πανεμορφη φωτογραφια και τις αναμνησεις που μας φερνεις.Αυτο το δρομολογιο των 22:00 για Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-θηρα οντως πρεπει να ειναι απο τα πιο κλασικα που περασαν ποτε απο την ακτοπλοια μας.Απλα εχω μια μικρη απορεια.Τα κακομοιρα τα πληρωματα που επεστρεφαν Πειραια και αναχωρουσαν αμεσως για κατω και αντιστοιχα μολις εφταναν Αθηνιο ξεκινουσαν το ταξιδι της επιστροφης πως αντεχαν;Ηταν πραγματικα βαρβαρο...

----------


## Haddock

Πολύ ποιο πριν το 1999, το Εξπρές Ολύμπια αποτέλεσε συνεχιστή στο ποιο επιτυχημένο βραδινό δρομολόγιο της Κυριακής από Παροναξία. Το Γεώργιος Εξπρές άνοιξε πρώτο τα ποιο επιτυχημένα βραδινά ταξίδια επιστροφής προς Πειραιά. Το κλασσικό δρομολόγιο της Κυριακής των 23:30 ήταν σαν τη γραμμή μετρό για πολλούς στην Παροναξία. Στα χνάρια του Γεώργιος, το Εξπρές Ολύμπια συνέχισε επιτυχημένα ένα από τα ποιο κερδοφόρα δρομολόγια των Ανατολικών. 

Στο κλασσικό λοιπόν βραδινό της Κυριακής, όπως χιλιάδες νησιώτες, έχουμε ταξιδέψει δεκάδες φορές με το Γεώργιος και το Εξπρές Ολύμπια, με καμπίνα, και μόνο καλές αναμνήσεις έχουμε να μοιραστούμε. Οι καμπίνες του Γεώργιος ήταν λιτές και σπαρτιάτικες, αλλά το ταξίδι πρόσφερε άλλες συγκινήσεις. Το Ολύμπια ήταν χλιδάτο με καμπίνες που πρόσφεραν από ντουζ μέχρι τηλεόραση, επανάσταση για την εποχή εκείνη. Αναχώρηση 23:30 με 23:45 και πρωινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά, με τη λειτουργία του Ηλεκτρικού. Τα πλοία και τα δρομολόγια αυτά εδραίωσαν τον ορισμό "πάμε Σαββατοκύριακο στις Ανατολικές" και το πρωί της Δευτέρας επιστρέφουμε κατευθείαν για δουλειά.

Έτος 2008: Φίλοι με πληροφόρησαν ότι δεν θα κατέβουν στην Πάρο αφού βραδινό πλοίο την Κυριακή δεν υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή από Πάρο (εκτός από τα έκτακτα του Ιθάκη). Πως αλλάζουν οι εποχές....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αυτό που τονίζεις φίλε paroskayak δείχνει πάρα πολλά.
Ακόμα και στη γραμμή της Σίφνου που η διάρκεια του ταξιδιού είναι σαφώς μικρότερη είχαμε βραδινή επιστροφή για Πειραιά την Κυριακή το βράδυ.
Το πλοίο έφευγε από τη Μήλο γύρω στις 22:00, από τη Σίφνο έφευγε γύρω στις 24:000 και στον Πειραιά έφτανε γύρω στις 06:00 το πρωΐ.
Σήμερα τέτοιο δρομολόγιο υπάρχει μόνο κάθε Παρασκευή.
Σε μας αυτό το έκαναν πολλά πλοία, όπως το "Κίμωλος", το "Ιόνιο" (αυτό έφευγε νωρίτερα), το "Πήγασος", το "Μήλος Εξπρές", το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" κ.ά. 
Μέχρι πέρισυ στη γραμμή των Ανατολικών Κυκλάδων το πλοίο που είχε βραδινό από Σαντορίνη ήταν μόνο το ηρωϊκό "Ρομίλντα".
Οι λόγοι της έλλειψης βραδινού δρομολογίου από τα νησιά μπορεί να είναι πολλοί. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποια δέσμευση για το πλήρωμα (αυτό το ξέρουν οι πιο ειδικοί).
Αυτό που ξέρω πολύ καλά είναι ότι άλλαξαν οι εποχές και σήμερα οι πιο πολλοί δεν έχουν τη διάθεση να πάνε κατευθείαν από το πλοίο για δουλειά (ενώ τότε αυτό γινόταν συχνά).
Άλλαξαν συνήθειες "ιερές" και αγαπημένες. Πιθανόν, γίναμε περισσότερο Ευρωπαίοι 
Ίσως τώρα να δουλεύουμε περισσότερο ή πιθανόν τώρα φοβόμαστε περισσότερο να μην χάσουμε την όποια δουλειά έχουμε.

Το θυμόσαστε το τραγουδάκι που έλεγε "απόψε λέω να κάνουμε ένα πάρτυ ..... να πάμε κατευθείαν για δουλειά. Ήταν χαρακτηριστικό του κλίματος εκείνης της εποχής.

----------


## APTERAKIAS

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι είδα ένα ολόιδιο πλοίο στον Πειραιά μια από αυτές τις μέρες δεμένο στην είσοδο του λιμανιού.

----------


## scoufgian

> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι είδα ένα ολόιδιο πλοίο στον Πειραιά μια από αυτές τις μέρες δεμένο στην είσοδο του λιμανιού.


ionian spirit............δες εδω

----------


## Haddock

*Roi Baudoin*, οι εποχές έχουν αλλάξει ανεπιστρεπτί. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι προς το καλύτερο ή προς το χειρότερο. Δεν είμαι νοσταλγικός, ούτε και μας πήραν τα χρόνια  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Στο θέμα του _Δήλος_, είχα αναφέρει ότι τη δεκαετία του 90, η Παροναξία έφτασε να έχει 12 πλοία την ημέρα (Από/Προς Πειραιά). Δεν είμαστε πλεονέκτες, αφού η προσφορά συνήθως κάλυπτε τη ζήτηση και πολλά δρομολόγια δεν έβγαιναν οικονομικά.

Όπως και στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες, στις Ανατολικές υπήρχαν τουλάχιστον 4 βαπόρια το βράδυ της Κυριακής! Η VSL είχε είτε τον _Απόλλωνα_ ή το _Γεώργιος_, οι Αγαπητοί το _Ολύμπια_ ή το _Σαντορίνη_, η GA συνήθως _Μιλένα_ ή _Νταλιάνα_ και πάει λέγοντας...

Η ουσία είναι ότι από τα 4 βαπόρια καταλήξαμε να μην υπάρχει το κλασσικότερο δρομολόγιο των Ανατολικών για το Σαββατοκύριακο.

Η άνεση και η ταχύτητα της τεχνολογίας έχει επηρεάσει σε μεγάλο βαθμό τη βούληση του επιβατικού κοινού. Τουλάχιστον, η _Ρομιλντάρα_ ήταν το τελευταίο καταφύγιο αλλά άγνωστες οι βουλές του Καπτα Μάκη...

Δεν θα μας χάλαγε το _Ionian Spirit_ του Καπτα Μίμη σε βραδυνό από Παροναξία τις Κυριακές. Μια χαρά βαπορακι για βραδυνά είναι...

----------


## Νάξος

Το Εξπρές Ολύμπια ήταν ο τελευταίος βάπορας που άφησε εποχή στην Παροναξία. Το τελευταίο βαπόρι που αγάπησα μετά το ένα. Έκτοτε έχω πάψει να ασχολούμαι με τα βαπόρια της &#171;νέας ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας&#187;. 30 και ούτε απαντήσεις στο θέμα του Εξπρές Ολύμπια ίσαμε τώρα είναι πολύ λίγες για έναν βάπορα τέτοιας ολκής. Μακάρι να είχα υλικό να ανεβάσω για αυτό το βαπόρι. Παρακαλώ όσους έχουν να το κάνουν και να δεχθούν τις ευχαριστίες μου εκ των προτέρων.

Φίλε Νικόλα, όταν παίζανε 10-12 βαπόρια στην Παροναξία, πίστεψέ με, κανένα δεν έμπαινε μέσα. Και αν αυτό συνέβαινε με τα πλοία της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας ΑΕ, οι λόγοι ήταν άλλοι (εδώ δεν έμπαινε το Άτλας ΙΙ, τί να λέμε τώρα...). Λίγα χρόνια αργότερα αρκετά από αυτά πουλήθηκαν σε τιμή κοψοχρονιάς...

Νιώθω ότι οι εφοπλιστικές εταιρείες της ακτοπλοΐας αποτελούν, ειδικά στο Αιγαίο και στις Κυκλάδες, (με εξαίρεση ελάχιστους) γάγγραινα για τον τόπο. Θα παρακαλούσα τους διαχειριστές να μην επέμβουν στο μήνυμά μου αυτό. Εκφέρω μία καθαρά προσωπική άποψη την οποία τεκμηριώνω ως εξής: βασικός μηνιαίος μισθός στην Ελλάδα τα 700€...(το παίρνουν άραγε όλοι; ) &#171;Φοβερός μισθός&#187; τα 1500€. &#171;Θεϊκός&#187; τα 5000€ και άνω... Πόσα θέλει για εισιτήρια μόνο μία 4μελής οικογένεια μισθωτών χωρίς αυτοκίνητο για να πάει στην Πάρο; 

Η απάντηση στο κουΐζ είναι η εξής: μην κάνετε παραπάνω από ένα παιδί! (υιοθέτηση μοντέλου Κίνας)

Αν ανήκετε στους εκλεκτούς (5000€πουλα και άνω) πάω πάσο. Για να πάει όμως κάποιος που βγάζει λ.χ.  800€/μήνα στη Νάξο από Πειραιά (ή το αντίστροφο) 3-4 φορές τον χρόνο έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Ειδικά όταν έχει νοίκια ή στεγαστικά δάνεια να τρέχουν.

Δεν ανήκω στους εκλεκτούς (κι ούτε θέλω) και επομένως το θεωρώ ξεζούμισμα το να πληρώνει κανείς 30€/άτομο για να πάει Πάρο ή Νάξο ή να θέλει αστρονομικά ποσά για να πάει την οικογένειά του διακοπές...Ή για φύγει από την Ίο και να κυτταχτεί στο Τζάνειο (δεν ταξιδεύουμε μόνο για χαβαλέ και ευχαρίστηση) να πληρώνει περισσότερα στους εφοπλιστές από ότι στους γιατρούς. Η δικαιολογία της αύξησης της τιμής του πετρελαίου είναι η μεγαλύτερη απάτη και συνήθως συντηρείται απ' αυτούς που μιλάνε γενικά &#171;ε, τί να κάνουμε, ακρίβεια...&#187; Όταν η τιμή του βαρελιού ανεβαίνει μεν, αλλά το δολλάριο (το πετρέλαιο διεθνώς πωλείται σε δολλάρια...) έχει καταβαραθρωθεί δε, η πραγματική αύξηση της τιμής του πετρελαίου για τον πολίτη της €ζώνης (αναφέρομαι στην €ζώνη γιατί εκεί ανήκει και  η Ελλάδα) είναι μεν αισθητή, αλλά πολύ μικρότερη από αυτήν που μας παρουσιάζουν κάποιοι που &#171;σκίζουν τα ιμάτιά τους&#187; (βλέπε Ένωση Ακτοπλόων Εφοπλιστών). Προς τιμήν τους κάποιοι είπαν &#171;ας παγώσουμε τις τιμές&#187;... Στην πράξη ήταν ελάχιστοι.

Το 2001 το εισιτήριο με τα ίδια βαπόρια για Νάξο (σημείωση: με τα ίδια) στοίχιζε 3500 δραχμές. Τότε το δολλάριο ήταν στα ντουζένια του, πιο πάνω κι από το € (καρατσεκαρισμένο)... Δε μπορώ να διανοηθώ στο όνομα της καραβολατρείας ότι οι εφοπλιστές είναι καλά παιδιά και στο φινάλε άνθρωποι της θάλασσας. Από πού κι ως πού; Από τον καναπέ τους; Αυτοί που μόλις 35 χρόνια πριν στοιβάζαν μαζύ ζώα κι ανθρώπους (τους πατεράδες μας) κι εμπορεύματα σε βαπόρια τρισάθλια, τώρα -αναγκαστικά λόγω τεχνολογικής εξέλιξης- &#171;μας ταξιδεύουν&#187; με καράβια αξιοπρεπή απομυζώντας όμως ταυτόχρονα τοπικές (και μή) κοινωνίες με δυσθεώρητα ναύλα όντες οι μόνοι παίχτες στο παιχνίδι του greek far west.

Βέβαια για να μην τα ρίχνουμε όλα στις &#171;κακές εταιρείες&#187; είναι πολλοί οι παράγοντες που αλληλοεμπλέκονται και κάνουνε την κατάσταση αφόρητη για τους περισσότερους από εμάς (το να σκέφτεσαι λ.χ. να πας σε μία κηδεία στο χωριό σου στο νησί γιατί δεν έχεις τα €πουλα είναι λίγο πίκρα...). Ίσως πιο πολύ να φταίει η αύξουσα τάση για ιδιωτεία, για ατομισμό, για μοναχοφαϊσμό η οποία χαρακτηρίζει το κλίμα της εποχής και την περιρρέουσα ατμόσφαιρα. 

Σημασία έχει ότι η αθωότητα άλλων εποχών έχει φύγει ανεπιστρεπτί και το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι είτε να την αναπολούμε εδώ ως &#171;κολλημένοι&#187; με τους αληθινούς βάπορες, είτε να την φυγαδεύσουμε σε ένα πολύ στενό περιβάλλον, συνήθως οικογενειακό ή φιλικό. Γι' αυτό (και) απόψε Νικόλα, Αντώνη, Νιόνιο κι άλλοι αγαπητοί φίλοι λέω να μην κοιμηθούμε και να αναπολήσουμε εποχές αλλοτινές.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Ναξος εγω ειμαι μαζι σου και να φανταστεις ενα πραγμα.Λογω ηλικιας ισα που προλαβα στο πολυ τελος της την χρυση εποχη των βαποραρων που στολιζαν τα λιμανια μας.Το 1999 θυμαμαι σε μικρη ηλικια να φευγουμε απο Πειραια για Παροικια με το πραγματικα υπεραριθμο επιβατων Super Naias.Ποιο γεματο βαπορι δεν εχω ξαναδει.Ο κοσμος μεσα ηταν σαν σε γηπεδο και στα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα δεν μπορουσες να πατησεις απο τον κοσμο που καθοταν κατω!!!Επισης θυμαμαι να την εχω αραξει καταχαμα περιπου ενα διωρο στο παρα πολυ μικρο μπαλκονι ακριβως μπροστα απο τα παραθυρα της γεφυρας (ναι ναι και ομως σε αφηναν να κατσεις εκει) με τα ποδια μου να κρεμονται πανω απο την πλωρη.Τι θελω να επισημανω;Οτι τοτε ο κοσμος ειχε τον αυθορμητισμο,την τρελα αλλα κυριως τα χρηματα να ταξιδευει και να γεμιζει οχι μονο ενα βαπορι αλλα και ολα τα υπολοιπα (που ηταν πολλα) με υπεραριθμους επιβατες για ενα ταξιδι αστραπη...Αλλα για να ευχαριστηθεις ταξιδι δεν χρειαζεται να πας παρα πολυ πισω.Το ωραιο ετος 2005 σε επιστροφη απο Παρο ειχα κανει εκπληκτικο ταξιδι με την Απολλωναρα που εκανε το Παρος-Πειραιας στον αξιοπρεπεστατο χρονο των 4 ωρων και 55 λεπτων (μεχρι τα φαναρια του Πειραια),επισημανση για οσους λενε οτι ειναι πολυ αργο,ενω για πολλοστη φορα στην καριερα του ηταν γεματο με κοσμο...Σιγα σιγα με την παροδο του χρονου τα βαπορια χανονται,ο αυθορμητισμος εξαφανιζεται και το χρημα γινεται λιγοστο.Κοινως; Αιγαιο οπως σε ξεραμε αντε γεια...

ΥΓ:Αν θελετε αλλαξτε θεση στο ποστ και βαλτε το οπου πρεπει...

----------


## Νάξος

Ρε παιδιά, έχω μία ιδέα... Μπορεί να ακουστεί παλαβή αλλά... Δεν φτιάχνουμε τα αγαπημένα βαπόρια σε μοντέλα (εντάξει μπορεί να πάρει και χρόνια η δουλειά...), να τους βάλουμε ένα μοτεράκι και τηλεχειριστήριο και να πάμε να πάμε να τα βρέξουμε σε καμιά πισίνα ή απανεμιά σαν μικρά παιδιά; Πού ξέρετε, μπορεί να φτιάξουμε και κάποιο λιμάνι υπό κλίμακα και να κάνουμε και &#171;κόντρες&#187; (χωρίς θύματα). Εσύ Νιόνιο θα έχεις το Επτάνησος, ο Αντώνης το Γεώργιος Εξπρές, ο Νικόλας κι εγώ το Νάξος, ο Εσπρέσο Βενέτσια τον Πήγασο, ο Γιώργος το Νήσος Χίος κοκ...

Αν φανταστείς όταν τα περισσότερα αγαπημένα πλοία έχουν γίνει καρφίτσες άστα. Με ένα μοντέλο θα είχαμε μεγάλη παρηγοριά. Τί λες; Ούτως ή άλλως η λόξα που έχουμε για κάποια πλοία δεν εξηγείται με την λογική.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Λίγο καθυστερημένο.
Είναι πρωΐ και διαβάζω όλα αυτά τα υπέροχα που γράψατε φίλοι Paroskayak, Captain Nionio και Νάξο.
Υπέροχες σκέψεις, προσωπικές και αληθινές.
Και ήδη μια μικρή επανάσταση πάει να γίνει.
Δημοσιοποιούμε τις σκέψεις μας και τα συναισθήματά μας.
Δεν φοβόμαστε.
Διότι, εκτός των άλλων, ο φόβος είναι αυτός που σήμερα κυριαρχεί.
Φόβος να μην εκτεθείς, φόβος να μην πας κουρασμένος στη δουλειά, φόβος να βρεις θέση στο καράβι, φόβος να μην ξεφύγεις από τα συνηθισμένα, φόβος να μην σε πουν διαφορετικό, φόβος ....
Δεν είναι νοσταλγία για μια εποχή που έφυγε, δεν είναι νοσταλγία για έναν τρόπο ζωής που άλλαξε, είναι επιθυμία να αλλάξουν σήμερα πολλά πράγματα που δεν μας αφήνουν να ζήσουμε καλύτερα.
Απίστευτα ταξίδια με το "Εξπρές Ολύμπια" τίγκα στον κόσμο, στο "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" γεμάτες και οι βάρκες, στο "Αιγαίον" να μην υπάρχει θέση ούτε κατάχαμα στο κατάστρωμα να καθίσεις.
Και αν πει κάποιος ότι αυτές δεν είναι ωραίες εικόνες και ότι προέχει η ασφάλεια του πλοίου, μπορούμε να του πούμε ότι έχει δίκιο αλλά οι εικόνες αυτές έδειχναν ότι ο κόσμος δεν νιαζόταν να μην ταλαιπωρηθεί και σε πολλες περιπτώσεις απολάμβανε την ταλαιπωρία αυτή πραγματικά.

Και μια ακόμα σημαντική ανάμνηση: ο κόσμος στα ντεκ με ένα βιβλίο να διαβάζει. Η εικόνα αυτή σήμερα σπανίζει. Όπως σπανίζει και στο σχολείο. Τα περισσότερα από τα παιδιά του Λυκείου δεν διαβάζουν λογοτεχνικά βιβλία. Και δεν είναι μόνο ότι έχουν πολύ διάβασμα για τις Πανελλαδικές. Το σημαντικό, νομίζω, είναι ότι νιώθουν ότι το βιβλίο δεν είναι κάτι που θα τους βοηθήσει και πολύ στη ζωή τους, δεν είναι χρηστικό.

Συγνώμη για την πολυλογία, αλλά δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ ότι διάβασα και τα τρία βιβλία από τις "Ακυβέρνητες Πολιτείες" του Στρατή Τσίρκα στο "Πάτμος", στο "Ιαλυσσός", στο "Κάμιρος" και στο "Ρόδος" σε ταξίδια από και προς τη Ρόδο (φαντάρος γαρ).
Και ξέρω ότι βιβλία σαν τις "Ακυβέρνητες Πολιτείες" μπορούν να σου δώσουν κάτι μοναδικό, το αίσθημα της ελευθερίας.
Και σήμερα αυτό λείπει από τους περισσότερους από μας.

"Ακυβέρνητες Πολιτείες"   
εν πλω toujours
με πορεία προς νότια και ανατολικά: προς Αλεξάνδρεια

----------


## marsant

Το Εξπρες Ολυμπια καλοκαιρι 95' περιμενωντας εξω απο την Ναξο(ηταν δεμενα ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ και ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ).Αφιερωμενη στον φιλους Roi Baudoin και Captain Nionio

----------


## Haddock

Συμφορουμίτες, *συμφωνούμε και διαφωνούμε* σε πολλά. Διαπραγματεύεστε ταυτόχρονα θέματα που σηκώνουν πολλή συζήτηση και νομίζω ότι θα βγούμε off topic στο παρών.

Προσωπικά, δεν έχω γνώμη για τις τιμές των εισιτηρίων για πολλούς λόγους. Είναι πολύπλοκο ζήτημα που δεν αναλύεται εύκολα. Επιπλέον, η άνοδος της τιμής του πετρελαίου έχει επηρεάσει όλους τους τομείς της παγκόσμιας οικονομίας, και η Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα δεν αποτελεί εξαίρεση.

Οι εικόνες που περιγράφεις Roi σπανίζουν στα BS και στα HS. Υπάρχουν πολλοί ταξιδιώτες που διαβάζουν βιβλία και προτιμούν άλλες εταιρείες! Θα τους συναντήσεις στα αργά ποστάλια του Καπτά Μάκη και στις άγονες γραμμές. Πως να συγκεντρωθείς όταν το σκάφος ταξιδεύει με 40νμ :mrgreen:

Όντως, ο φόβος έχει γίνει αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της σημερινής πραγματικότητας και αναπόφευκτα έχει επηρεάσει και τα *Ταξίδια Αναψυχής*. Όμορφα μας τα γράφεις Roi για την έννοια του φόβου στα κοινωνικά δρώμενα, και δυστυχώς είναι μια κατάσταση που θέλει πολλή ανάλυση. Ο αυθορμητισμός και η ανοχή για ταλαιπωρία έχουν εκμηδενιστεί όπως ήδη αναφέρατε.

Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει ως νησιώτης είναι οι επιλογές για το ταξίδι. Σήμερα, οι επιλογές αυτές δεν ανταποκρίνονται στη ζήτηση της αγοράς. Δεν υπάρχει πληθωρικότητα στον τύπο πλοίου και στις εταιρείες. Έτσι δημιουργούνται φαινόμενα όπως αυτό του Κυριακάτικου δρομολογίου. Αφού ξεκινήσαμε τη συζήτηση με το _Εξπρές Ολύμπια_, να πω ότι η έλλειψη βραδινών δρομολογίων αποτελεί πρόβλημα για τις Ανατολικές. Εφόσον δεν επαρκούν τα Κυριακάτικα δρομολόγια της Blue Star και της Hellenic, τότε ένα πλοίο σαν το _Ολύμπια_ θα ταίριαζε γάντι στο Κυριακάτικο βραδινό.

Παραδείγματος χάριν, το _Πρέβελης_ θα μπορούσε να καλύψει το κενό αξιοπρεπέστατα. Έχει πολλά κρεβάτια και αρκετά ευρύχωρα καταστρώματα για να βολέψει όσους θέλουν να κοιμηθούν με ένα sleeping bag. Ούτως ή άλλως τα αδερφά BS είναι ημερόπλοια και τα κρεβάτια τους είναι μετρημένα.

Υπάρχουν βαπόρια που μπορούν να δρομολογηθούν στα βραδινά της Κυριακής. Μήπως το _Εξπρές Απόλλων_ δεν θα ήταν ιδανικό πλοίο για να αντικαταστήσει επάξια το _Ολύμπια_??

Με άλλα λόγια, άγνωστες οι βουλές του καρτέλ της Ακτοπλοΐας...

EDIT: Καλλιτεχνική απεικόνιση της _Λευκής Αχιβάδας_ από τον φωτογράφο Bertolucci

olympia.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αρχικα να πω πως οποιος διαχειριστης θελει,ας δημιουργησει ενα νεο thread και ας βαλει μεσα οποια μηνυματα κρινει οτι δεν ταιριαζουν εδω.Συνεχιζοντας και ξεκινοντας απο το φιλο Ναξος να πω πως η ιδεα του ειναι εξαιρετικη,αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ διαφορετικο το να φτιαχτει ενα απλο στατικο μοντελο ενος βαποριου απο το να φτιαχτει και να πλεει.Πρεπει καποιος ειδικος να κανει τη μελετη για το πως μπορει να το κανει να πλευσει,να δει τη δυναμη θα εχει και μετα απο ολο αυτο καποιος να κατσει να το φτιαξει.Στη ζωη ολα γινονται,αλλα κατι τετοιο θελει τεραστια προσπαθεια για να φτασει στο τελος του...Καποιος απο εδω μεσα ισως μπορει να μας πει δυο λογια για το ποσο δυσκολο ειναι.Στη συνεχεια να ευχαριστησω το φιλο marsant για την εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια και αφιερωση που μου εκανε οπως και να συμφωνησω με τον Αντωνη για την διαφορετικοτητα των εποχων δινοντας και ενα αλλο παραδειγμα.Παλαιοτερα (οχι πολυ μακρια) σε αυτα τα υπεροχα βαπορια,με τα πολλα καταστρωματα τον πολυ κοσμο και την αλλη διαθεση που αυτος ειχε μεσα του υπηρχε και διαθεση για φλερτ μεσα στο βαπορι και δεν εννοω πεσιμο.Παρεες που συνταξιδευαν μπαινοντας και αυτες στο παιχνιδι του πραγματικου ταξιδιου και στην ελευθερια που αυτο προσφερε ειχαν την διαθεση να μιλησουν,να γνωριστουν και να φλερταρουν στο υπεροχο καταστρωμα με το κυμα να ειναι παντα παρον (στο Αιγαιο),γνωριζοντας οτι εχουν ακομα πολλες ωρες μεχρι να φτασουν στον προορισμο τους.Τελος να πω στο φιλο Νικο οτι μας ραγιζει την καρδια με τις προτασεις που κανει.Οπως εχω γραψει απειρες φορες εδω μεσα:ΝΑΙ Ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ ΣΕ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΦΙΛΕΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ... :Wink:

----------


## NAXOS

Πρωινη-πρωινη μανουβρα στο Βαθυ της Σαμου.Αφιξη απο Πειραια.Πρωτομαγια του 2003

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους φίλους για τα όσα εξαιρετικά γράφουν για το θέμα αυτό.
Οι φωτογραφίες από τους φίλους Paroskayak, NAXOS και marsant έρχονται για να ξορκίσουν τη λήθη της μονοχρωμίας των σινιάλων του Πειραιά του 2008 (με λίγες φωτεινές εξαιρέσεις),
Νομίζω ότι όσα γράφουμε δεν είναι εκτός θέματος γιατί απαντούν στο πιο βασικό ερώτημα, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Και αυτό δεν είναι άλλο από το ερώτημα τι ακριβώς ήταν το "Εξπρές Ολύμπια".
Διότι το "Εξπρές Ολύμπια" δεν ήταν μόνο τα 100 τόσα μέτρα μήκος ή τα 17 μέτρα πλάτος (σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο "Greek Sea Bridges").
Το "Εξπρές Ολύμπια" (και το κάθε αγαπημένο "Εξπρές Ολύμπια") ήταν ένας τρόπος ζωής, ενός τρόπος ταξιδιού, μια αίσθηση ελευθερίας.
Για αυτό πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να συνεχιστεί η συζήτηση που αφορά το τι ακριβώς ήταν για τον καθένα το "Εξπρές Ολύμπια".

Εδώ μια φωτογραφία από ένα γλυκό απόγευμα στον Πειραιά όταν κατεβαίναμε απλά για να δούμε τα πλοία. Και με μια κρυφή επιθυμία να μπορούσαμε και εμείς να ταξιδεύσουμε με το "Εξπρές Ολύμπια" για Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη.

Υ.Γ. Εκ πρώτης όψεως άσχετο, εκ δεύτερης σχετικό. Ορισμένα από όσα αναφέρονται παραπάνω τα συναντάμε στον περίφημο "Μορμόλη"  (γερμανικό παιδικό έργο που μεταφράστηκε και ανέβηκε με μεγάλη επιτυχία και στα ελληνικά πριν από χρόνια). 
Εδώ διατυπώνεται και το περίφημο ερώτημα "Μα τι είναι, τέλος πάντων, ο Μορμόλης;"  

Tο Εξπρές Ολύμπια στον Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Antoin (βγαίνει από το Αντώνης Baudoin) συμφωνώ κι επαυξάνω με όσα λες περί φόβου, περί βιβλίων, περί ταξειδιωτικής εμπειρίας κλπ…

Μπορεί το θέμα μας να είναι ένας συγκεκριμένος βάπορας, αυτό όμως δε μας εμποδίζει να κάνουμε διάφορες σφήνες και γκρό. Έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτό που προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε δεν είναι να μεταφέρουμε και να απολαὐσουμε μία φωτογραφία ενός βάπορα και στοπ. Η απογείωση προκύπτει όταν οι φωτογραφίες συνδέονται με αναμνήσεις, εμπειρίες, συναισθήματα, γεύσεις και οσμές αλλά και με φιλολογικές, φιλοσοφικές και γιατί όχι πολιτικές και οικονομικές επεκτάσεις. Εξάλλου άνθρωποι είμαστε και η σφαιρικότητα αντίληψης αν μην τί άλλο είναι κατά βάση ανθρώπινο χαρακτηριστικό.

Σε μία κοινωνία φοβική, όπου όσο περισσότερες κάμερες τοποθετούνται και όσο περισσότερα μέτρα &#171;ασφαλείας&#187; λαμβάνονται τόσο πιο απάνθρωπη και εγληματική γίνεται, έννοιες όπως ξεγνοιασιά και αυθορμητισμός τραυματίζονται κσθημερινώς.

Εμένα προσωπικά φίλε μου δε με συγκινούσε το να διαβάζω βιβλία εν πλω, γιατί όμως; Διότι ταξειδεύοντας με βάπορες όπως το Νάξος, ο Γεώργιος, το Πάρος, ο Ποσειδώνας, το Ολύμπια και τόσα άλλα δε μ' έφτανε ένα 7ωρο για να γυρίσω το βαπόρι 2,3 και 4 φορές από πάνω μέχρι κάτω, από πρύμα μέχρι πλώρα, να δω ρεμέτζα σε λιμάνια, &#171;προσπεράσματα&#187; και ανταμώματα με άλλα βαπόρια πριν το Σούνιο, κροσσαρίσματα στα μπουγάζια Κέας-Κύθνου (όλα τα λεφτά), δελφίνια μετά την Κύθνο, να χωθώ σε καμιά γέφυρα ή στην τελική να πιάσω κουβεντούλα με κάποιον συνταξιδιώτη. Βεβαίως λατρεύω τα βιβλία κι έχω κάνει ταξείδια στην κυριολεξία διαβάζοντας ή μελετώντας, αλλά το ταξείδι με βαπόρι τότε ήταν μεγάλη ξεμυαλίστρα.

Αυτό που επισημαίνουμε αρκετοί εδώ μέσα και φυσικά κι εσύ Αντώνη είναι η τυποποίηση. Η τυποποίηση σε χαρακτήρες, συμπεριφορές που έχει ως επακόλουθο και την τυποποίηση σε βαπόρια με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται για μας. Χαίρομαι που είμαστε μία παρέα που δεν θέλουμε να μπούμε στο μαντρί, αλλά να κάνουμε μία τσάρκα στις αλάνες μακρυά από το κοπάδι. Η τυποποίηση δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από ένα φοβικό αντανακλαστικό μιας κοινωνίας, όπου κάποιοι πονηρίδιδες θα βρουν την ευκαιρία να μαζώξουν φράγκα (στον τάφο θα τα πάρουν; ) και οι περισσότεροι θα μείνουν κλεισμένοι στο κουβούκι τους. 

Να ευχαριστήσουμε τα παιδιά για τις εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες του Εξπρές Ολύμπια, ενός βαποριού που άφησε τεράστια ιστορία στο Αιγαίο.

----------


## Haddock

Μεγάλες κουβέντες έχουν ειπωθεί με αφορμή το Εξπρές Ολύμπια και θα συμφωνήσω σε πολλά σημεία με τους φίλους. Ο φόβος, η έλλειψη αυθορμητισμού, και η τυποποίηση των πλοίων και των ταξιδιών μου θυμίζουν έντονα το φαινόμενο Mcdonaldization. 

Ο _George Ritzer_ στο βιβλίο του &#171;The McDonaldization of Society&#187; περιγράφει το περίεργο φαινόμενο των καιρών μας που ακούει στο όνομα της γνωστης αλυσίδας fast food. Με βεβαιότητα, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το φαινόμενο McDonaldization και στην Ακτοπλοΐα. Η πτώση των οικογενειακών εταιρειών και η άνοδο των coglomerates άλλαξε ριζικά την αντίληψη του ταξιδιού και των πλοίων. 

Μπορούμε να αναλύσουμε την τυποποίηση με τους εξής όρους:

_Αποδοτικότητα (efficiency)_ - Όλα είναι θέμα χρόνου για τον επιβάτη και την εταιρεία. Ο χρόνος είναι χρήμα, είτε πηγαίνουμε Πάρο, είτε Κρήτη...

_Δυνατότητα υπολογισμού (Calculability)_ - Υπολογίζουμε τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες με βάση τις πωλήσεις και το κόστος. Έτσι, έχουμε καταλήξει να θεωρούμε ότι ποσότητα ίσον ποιότητα. Λιγότερες ώρες ταξιδιού, καλύτερο προϊόν...
_Προβλεψιμότητα (Predictability)_ - Η γνωστή σε όλους μας τυποποίηση οδηγείται από την προβλεψιμότητα...

_Έλεγχος (Control)_ - Οι τεχνολογίες βοηθούν στον έλεγχο της τυποποίησης των υπηρεσιών, πελατών, και εργαζόμενων...

Τα σινιάλα των Αγαπητών, Βεντουραίων, Στριντζαίων ήταν τα τελευταία που δεν έπεσαν στην παγίδα αυτής της τυποποίησης...

Πάλι καλά που μερικοί καραβολάτρες ξεχωρίζουν σαν τις μύγες μες το γάλα....

----------


## grangelo

Φιλοι μου δεν εχω τι να πω!
Απλα παρακολουθώ την ωραια σας συζήτηση και σκέφτομαι οτι μαλλον ορισμένοι γεννηθήκαμε σε λαθος εποχή.
Καποτε ο κοσμος ταξιδευε με την παρεα του και περναγε ολο το ταξιδι στο καταστρωμα. Σε καθε λιμανι ο κοσμος εβγαζε φωτογραφίες ενω εσυ έψαχνες χορο να τρυπώσεις να βγεις κοντα στην κουπαστή! Τα παιδάκια τρέχανε στις παντες του πλοιου καθε φορα που γινότανε κάποια προσπέραση και κοίταζαν με θαυμασμό. Ζευγαράκια ξένων να διαβάζουν τα βιβλία τους ξαπλωμένα στο κατάστρωμα  και εσυ να μην μπορείς να περάσεις απο τον πολύ τον κόσμο! 
Τωρα δυστυχώς πέρα απο τα πλοία άλλαξε και ο κόσμος και βλέπεις μονο κατι κυριλεδες με γυαλιά τζαμαρίες που μόλις έχουν βγει απο solarium να διαβάζουν nitro και να παραπονούνται για το κλιματισμό και την ποιότητα του freddo.

Δυστυχως πρωτα αλλαξαμε εμεις και οι απαιτησεις μας.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

+ΑΠΕΙΡΟ.Ταυτιζομαι απολυτα με το φιλο grangelo που συνοπτικα τα περιεγραψε ολα...

----------


## sea_serenade

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα φίλε grangelo. Δυστυχώς, κοιτάμε πλέον το δέντρο και όχι το δάσος....

----------


## Haddock

> Δυστυχως πρωτα αλλαξαμε εμεις και οι απαιτησεις μας.


*Grangelo*, αυτό είναι το ρεζουμέ της υπόθεσης σε 5 λέξεις. Αυτο ακριβώς εννοούσα, δεν θα μπορούσες να το θέσεις καλύτερα!!!

----------


## jvrou

Αδέλφια συμφωνώ με αυτά που λέτε γιατί και εγώ όταν βλέπω όλα αυτά που λέγονται για καράβια που έχω ταξιδέψει τόσες φορές κάτι με ποιάνει αλλα.... το να αλλάζουν οι απαιτήσεις μας (δλδ να αυξάνουν) δεν είναι κακό. Το να ταξιδεύεις από 9 σε 3 ώρες για κάπου και σε καλύτερες συνθήκες ταξιδίου και να το ζητάς δεν είναι κακό. Απλά όλα είναι στην επιλογή του καθενός και έχουν και το (χρηματικό) τίμημά τους. Το θέμα είναι να έχεις συνηδητοποιήσει την επιλογή σου και να ξέρεις τι να περιμένεις από αυτήν και να προσπαθείς όσο μπορείς να την ευχαριστηθείς. Όταν ταξιδεύεις με romilda ταξιδεύεις με romilda και όταν με highspeed ταξιδεύεις με highspeed (όπου μπορείς να πας). Μην μπεις στην romilda και διαμαρτύρεσαι ξαφνικά γιατί αργεί. Η απάντηση είναι πως έδωσες 30 ευρώ και όχι 60. Δεν τα έχουν όλοι και αυτοί που δεν τα έχουν φυσικά μπορούν να απαιτήσουν καθαριότητα και καλές συνθήκες ταξιδίου.

----------


## Haddock

Το ταξίδι μας συνεχίζεται στην όμορφη Σαντορίνη του 1992. Το *βίντεο* είναι άκρως καραβολατρικό...

4:44 Στον Αθηνιό, on board στο Εξπρες Ολύμπια με το σινιάλο των Βασίλη και Γιάννη Αγαπητού. Ο ένας και μοναδικός Απόλλωνας είναι πρυμνοδετημένος.

5:27 Θέα από το ψηλότερο ντεκ. Όλα στα νέτα, και οι μηχανές ανεβάζουν στροφές και η τσιμινιέρα του Viking αφήνει τη δικιά του γραμμή στον ουρανό της Θήρας.

5:48 Από τις ποιο όμορφες θέσεις να κρεμαστείς στο ρέλι, δίπλα στη starboard βαρδιόλα του Εξπρές Ολύμπια.

6:49 Ο ήλιος πέφτει και ταξιδεύουμε με τη θέα από το port side του Viking.

7:42 Ηλιοβασίλεμα στη Νιο με φόντο το Εξπρές Ολύμπια.

Καλά ταξίδια σε όλους...

----------


## vinman

Λίγο πριν το τέλος με το όνομα Εξπρές Ο....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19362

(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Vinman, η προσπάθεια σου είναι συγκινητική.
Με νοσταλγικές φωτογραφίες αναμοχλεύεις μαεστρικά το παρελθόν.
Γεφύρια σύνδεσης με το παρελθόν. 
Όπως έλεγε και ο σκηνοθέτης Δημήτρης Μαυρίκιος στα "Γεφύρια του Ιονίου":
"Μικρές καθημερινές στιγμές που έχουν τη δύναμη να ξορκίζουν τη λήθη, φέρνοντας από το παρελθόν εικόνες οικείες και αγαπημένες της ζωής". 
Τα πλοία είναι τα γεφύρια που συνδέουν την ηπειρωτική χώρα με τα νησιά, την Ιταλία, την Κύπρο, την Μικρα Ασία και την Αφρική.  
Ας γυρίσουμε τώρα δυο-τρία χρόνια πριν από την παραπάνω θλιβερή εικόνα.
Το "Εξπρές Ολύμπια" γυρίζει στον Πειραιά
Η εικόνα τραβήχτηκε από το "Εξπρές Πήγασος".
Η φωτογραφία είναι κόντρα στον ήλιο και τα χρώματά της δεν είναι πολύ καλά. Επιπλέον, το πλοίο δεν είναι ολόκληρο.
Παρόλα αυτά, πιστεύω, ότι δείχνει ξεκάθαρα αυτό που ήταν το "Εξπρές Ολύμπια". Ένας άξιος αγωνιστής που πρόσφερε πολλά στα χρόνια που ταξίδεψε στο Αιγαίο.
Το τέλος του ήταν άδοξο.
Αλλά για αυτό υπεύθυνοι ήταν άλλοι. 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Ιδιαίτερα στους vinman, Appia 1978, mastrovasilis, dimitris, Νάξος, paroskayak, scoufgian, moutsokwstas, Nautikos II, marsant, Α. Μώλο, helatros 68, Leo και Έσπερο. 
Το Ολύμπια επιστρέφει.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Mπορεί να είναι κόντρα ο ήλιος και να είναι ανάμικτα τα χρώματα αλλά το ίδιο είναι και τα συναισθήματα για το τον Βάπορα. :Wink:  Roi Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vinman

Αντώνη,εκπληκτική!!
Την χαζεύω πολύ ώρα και αναπολώ όμορφες στιγμές...
Είναι μοναδικό το χάρισμα που έχεις...Καταφέρνεις μέσα απο τις εικόνες σου σε συνδυασμό με τον γραπτό σου λόγο να μας κάνεις και εμάς μέρος των φωτογραφιών σου...να μας κάνεις ένα με την εικόνα...
Δυνατά συναισθήματα,που μόνο εσύ μπορείς να μας τα ξυπνάς με τόση ευκολία...
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για ότι κάνεις...!!

----------


## vinman

Για τον Roi Baudoin και όλους τους καλούς φίλους του Ναυτιλία,ένα ηλιοβασίλεμα στο λιμάνι της Σάμου τον Γενάρη του 2001...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19417

(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενα πολυ ωραιο αδικοχαμενο βαπορι, σε ενα ωραιο λιμανι μεσα στο πορτοκαλι χρωμα... Πολυ ομορφη Μανωλη...

----------


## dimitris!

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφια ενός απο τα πιο όμορφα σκαριά που επισκέφτηκαν την χώρα μας...

----------


## vinman

...έτσι όπως του αξίζει να το θυμόμαστε...
..λαμπερό και όμορφο...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19567

(κομμένη απο το Πλώρη)

----------


## Haddock

Τι έγινε φίλε vinman, αναβαθμιστήκαμε και βαράμε δια αέρος;;;

Αν και τούτο το σκαρί είχε δουλέψει ασταμάτητα σε όλη τη σταδιοδρομία του, στα τελευταία του η εταιρεία το είχε παραμέλησει σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Τώρα, βλέπουμε φωτογραφίες και χαιρόμαστε με το παρελθόν. Να δούμε πως θα την βγάλουμε καθαρή με τα πλωτά λεωφορεία της BS. Μακάρι να δούμε το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στις Ανατολικές στο δρόμο που χάραξε το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ.

----------


## marsant

Εξπρες Ολυμπια καλοκαιρι 1995 με φοντο το ηλιοβασιλεμα της Σαντορινης..Αφιερωμενη εξαιερετικα στον φιλο Νικο και στους Roi Baudoin,Captain Nionios,Vinman,esperos,paroskayak και σε ολο το forum.

Αντίγραφο από EXPRES OLYMPIA.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Εξπρες Ολυμπια καλοκαιρι 1995 με φοντο το ηλιοβασιλεμα της Σαντορινης..Αφιερωμενη εξαιερετικα στον φιλο Νικο και στους Roi Baudoin,Captain Nionios,Vinman,esperos,paroskayak και σε ολο το forum.
> 
> Αντίγραφο από EXPRES OLYMPIA.jpg


Σε ευχαριστούμε marsant!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μαρινο, σκετη απολαυση ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ...

----------


## vinman

Για τους φίλους Roi Baudoin,Captain Nionios,Appia1978,Rocinante,Polykas,Paroskayak,Νάξ  ος και ¶ρης,φωτογραφία του μέσα απο το βιβλίο ''Greek sea bridges''

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22089

----------


## marsant

Φιλε vinman απλα υπεροχη...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Για τους φίλους Roi Baudoin,Captain Nionios,Appia1978,Rocinante,Polykas,Paroskayak,Νάξ  ος και ¶ρης,φωτογραφία του μέσα απο το βιβλίο ''Greek sea bridges''
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22089


Φίλε Vinman ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση.Έχω όμορφες αναμνήσεις από ταξίδια μαζί του,να σαι καλά!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Πρέπει να αισθάνεσαι πολύ τυχερός, που κατέχεις το άνω βιβλίο, φίλε Vinman  :Very Happy:  
Θυμάμαι που το αγόρασα σε κάποιο ταξίδι μου με πλοίο των Μινοϊκών, πρέπει να ήταν το Φαιστός ή το Φαίδρα  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris!

Διάβασα κάπου μες στο φορουμ οτι αυτό το βιβλίο δεν κυκλοφορεί τώρα δυστυχώς ε??Αν ισχύει κρίμ ρε γαμώτο..

----------


## sylver23

σημερα παντως που πηρα τηλ στον παπασωτηριου δεν υπηρχε

----------


## Νικόλας

εγώ μια φόρα ταξίδεψα με το καράβι από Σάμο για Πειραία με ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια Ικαρίας και κάτι άλλα και μου έχει μείνει αξέχαστο είχε μια θάλασσα παιδιά στην Ικαρία έκανε πάρα πολύ ώρα να δέσει καλά μετά δν σας λέω τι έγινε χαμός αφού σε κάποια φάση είχε κατεβεί ο καπετάνιος από την γέφυρα και μας είπε να είμαστε έτοιμοι να βάλουμε σωσίβια μάγειρες αξιωματικοί όλοι στο ντέκ και να γίνεται ο χαμός το βαπόρι κυριολεκτικά έμπαινε όλο μέσα όταν φτάσαμε Πειραιά κυριολεκτικά ευχαρίστισα τον Θεό που γλιτώσαμε από τότε όποτε το βλέπω κάτι δν μου αρέσει πάνω του

----------


## sylver23

αν και συνηθως λεμε -αχ και να μουνα μεσα -σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις καλο ειναι να μην εισαι.νικολα μαλλον δικαιολογημενα κατι δεν σου αρεσει :Razz:  :Razz: 

εγω παλι δεν το πολυσυμπαθησα ποτε το ολυμπια.εξυπηρετησε βεβαια τη γραμμη ικαροσαμιας μια χαρα.αλλα δεν βρηκα ποτε αυτο το κατι.εχω περασει βεβαια πολλες καλες στιγμες σε ταξιδια μου με αυτο.
φυσικα δεν το συγκρινω με το μυκονος .διοτι το ενα ειναι καραβι με ολη την σημασια (ολυμπια )ενω το αλλο......(δεν υποτιμαω το μυκονος σε καμμια περιπτωση ετσι.πιστευω να καταλαβατε πως το λεω.αλλα καραβια ,αλλες εποχες πιο ωραιες)

----------


## giorgos....

για τους φίλους dimitris! και sylver23..
στην ακτή μιαούλη εκεί ανάμεσα στα πρακτορεία υπάρχει ένα σχετικά μικρό μαγαζί με την επιγραφή ''TELSTAR'' που έχει απο κάρτ ποστάλ μέχρι ότι βιβλίο ναυτικό θέλεις.. απο εκεί έχω προμηθευτεί το greek sea bridges και το more greek ferries τα οποία δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το άν κυκλοφορούν ακόμη, αλλά και το five days in greece όπως και ένα απο τα ελάχιστα κομμάτια του dover - ostende. οτιδήποτε κυκλοφορεί απο βιβλίο μέχρι και ξένα περιοδικά για τη ναυτιλία θα το βρείς εκεί..
κάντε ένα κόπο να ρωτήσετε για όποιο βιβλίο θέλετε γιατί άν δεν υπάρχει εκεί μπορείτε να το παραγγείλετε.. αύριο θα σας δώσω και το τηλέφωνο το οποίο δεν θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή..
συγνώμη που βγήκα εκτός θέματος..

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Tο βιβλίο *"Greek Sea Bridges"* (όπως και το επόμενο βιβλίο των Sturmey) δεν κυκλοφορεί πιά.
Τα βιβλία έχουν εξαντληθεί.
Μπορεί, όμως, να τα βρει κάποιος στο Διαδίκτυο και να τα πετύχει μάλιστα και καλές τιμές.
Αυτό έκανε ένας πολύ καλός φίλος από το forum.
Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι υπομονή και τύχη.

----------


## giorgos....

το αδελφάκι του εξπρές ολύμπια χθές στο puerto de algeciras της ισπανίας ώς *boughaz*.. είναι το *viking 5*  γνωστό και ώς *bolette*

boughaz.jpg

δέν βρήκα thread για το συγκεκριμένο γι' αυτό το ανεβάζω εδώ..

----------


## giorgos....

βέβαια η θέση που βρίσκεται και το οτι κάποιες μέρες που το παρακολουθώ είναι συνέχεια εκεί μάλλον κάτι κακό μου μυρίζει.. μακάρι όχι..

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Και με την ευκαιρία των εορτών το Εξπρές Ολύμπια σας έυχεται καλά Χριστούγεννα και ευτυχισμένο το νέο Έτος.

----------


## eliasaslan

Τώρα το πλοίο που βρίσκεται??

----------


## Ellinis

Ίσως και να το πιάνεις στα χέρια σου κάθε φορά που αλλάζεις ξυραφάκι...

----------


## eliasaslan

............. Συγνώμη, δεν το ήξερα.... Κρίμα

----------


## giorgos....

πάντως το ενα απο τα αδελφάκια του ζεί.. το είχα πετύχει στο γιβραλτάρ με το όνομα boughaz.. και ανήκει στην comarit.

----------


## sea_serenade

> πάντως το ενα απο τα αδελφάκια του ζεί.. το είχα πετύχει στο γιβραλτάρ με το όνομα boughaz.. και ανήκει στην comarit.


Φίλε giorgos.... το ευτύχημα είναι οτι ζεί κι άλλο αδερφάκι του το οποίο έχουμε τη χαρά να το βλέπουμε (όχι και τόσο συχνά αλλά δεν πειράζει) να ταξιδεύει με ελληνικά σινιάλα. Αυτά της Agoudimos Lines....!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

ναι σίγουρα.. πάλι καλά..

εδώ αυτή την ώρα ξεκουράζεται στο puerto de algeciras..
boughaz.png
είναι το viking 5 γνωστό και ώς bolette

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Γιώργο, ο sea serenade μιλά για το "Ionian Spirit" του Αγούδημου.
Τουλάχιστον, ένα από τα εννιά αδέλφια που ναυπηγήθηκαν στα ναυπηγεία Papenburg ταξιδεύει ακόμα στις θάλασσές μας.

----------


## giorgos....

το ξέρω φίλε roi.. αυτό που δίχνει η φωτογραφία που ανέβασα είναι το viking 5. το ionian spirit είναι το viking 3.
έστω το οτι γνωρίζουμε πως ζούν ακόμα είναι καλό και ας μην τα βλέπουμε..

----------


## Rocinante

> το ξέρω φίλε roi.. αυτό που δίχνει η φωτογραφία που ανέβασα είναι το viking 5. το ionian spirit είναι το viking 3.
> έστω το οτι γνωρίζουμε πως ζούν ακόμα είναι καλό και ας μην τα βλέπουμε..


Καμια φορα τα βλεπουμε εστω στριμωγμενα και απο πολυ μακρυα.Αναπαντεχα.
Δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω. Τραβηξα τη φωτογραφια, και κοιταξα τι ειχα τραβηξει αφου εκανα ζουμ. Τοτε καταλαβα οτι εβλεπα ενα Viking...
Χτεσινη φωτογραφια...

----------


## giorgos....

τυχερέ rocinante..

----------


## Haddock

Όταν βλέπεις ένα θρυλικό Papenburger *Viking 5* να *τσαλαβουτάει* στα κύματα, είναι να αναρωτιέσαι πως θα αισθανόσουν αν ήσουν κι εσύ εκεί;;;   :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Κι όμως έχω ταξιδέψει με το βαποράκι να πηγαίνει κάπως έτσι. Αλλωστε με το μήκος που είχε το Pitching ήταν πολύ έυκολο. Τσαλαβούταγε ακόμα και με τα ταχύπλοα, ξενερίζοντας βολβούς και τιμόνια...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Express Olympia πρεπει να ειναι 18 αυγουστου του 2001 και εχει αγονο φουρνους λειψους

negatives (155).jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

To Ολυμπία, στα Κατάπολα της Αμοργού, να ατενίζει αντίκρυ το Ξυλοκερατίδι. Είμαστε στα τέλη Αυγούστου 1996  :Wink: 
katapola.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Αναμφίβολα το τελευταίο σπουδαίο βαπόρι που τίμησε τα νερά της Παροναξίας από μία πλειάδα μοναδικών σκαριών όπως η Έλλη, το Νάξος, το Λήμνος, το Πάρος, το Δήλος, ο Γεώργιος, ο Ποσειδώνας και η Αριάδνη. Στο Εξπρές Ολύμπια —με την άριστη εκμετάλλευση των εσωτερικών του χώρων— με χαλούσε μόνο ένα πράγμα: η πρόσβαση σε πλώρα και κόντρα γέφυρα που ήταν δυνατή μόνο για το πλήρωμα. Κατά τ' άλλα το βαπόρι ήτανε υπέροχο, γρήγορο και σκυλί στην φουρτούνα. Έτυχε να το ταξιδέψω με 8άρι και το πλεούμενο δε χαμπάριαζε. Μπεν και Αντρέα σας ευχαριστούμε ιδιαιτέρως για τις φωτογραφίες σας.

----------


## apollo_express

Εγώ το θυμάμαι με φουρτούνα που ανέβαινε το κύμα μέχρι τα παράθυρα της πρώτης και μου άρεσε που ήμουν μικρός να κάθομαι εκεί και να το βλέπω!

Επιπλέον θυμάμαι άλλη μια φορά που ήταν να φύγουμε από Πειραιά και λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση και αφού είχε φορτώσει, έρχεται ένα φορτηγό το οποίο τραβούσε από πίσω του μία άγκυρα. Όταν λέω τραβούσε δεν ήταν πάνω σε κάποιο συρόμενο, αλλά κάτω στο δρόμο! Την τράβηξε και την έβαλε μέσα στο γκαράζ, έφυγε το φορτηγό (το οποίο αν θυμάμαι σωστά ήταν απορρηματοφόρο) και μετά ξεκίνησε και το καράβι για το ταξίδι του.

----------


## Νάξος

> Εγώ το θυμάμαι με φουρτούνα που ανέβαινε το κύμα μέχρι τα παράθυρα της πρώτης και μου άρεσε που ήμουν μικρός να κάθομαι εκεί και να το βλέπω!
> 
> Επιπλέον θυμάμαι άλλη μια φορά που ήταν να φύγουμε από Πειραιά και λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση και αφού είχε φορτώσει, έρχεται ένα φορτηγό το οποίο τραβούσε από πίσω του μία άγκυρα. Όταν λέω τραβούσε δεν ήταν πάνω σε κάποιο συρόμενο, αλλά κάτω στο δρόμο! Την τράβηξε και την έβαλε μέσα στο γκαράζ, έφυγε το φορτηγό (το οποίο αν θυμάμαι σωστά ήταν απορρηματοφόρο) και μετά ξεκίνησε και το καράβι για το ταξίδι του.


Η ανάμνησή σου φίλε μου πάει γάντι με τις εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες που ανέβασε ο *μάγος-Χάντοκ* (πού τίς ξετρύπωσε πάλι; ). Το πλοίο βουτούσε όμορφα στο νερό χωρίς να μποτζάρει. Όσο για το άλλο, στην Ελλάδα είμαστε. Τα πιο κουφά πράγματα μπορούν νά συμβούν οποιαδήποτε στιγμή σε οποιοδήποτε μέρος αυτής της χώρας. Προσωπικά αυτό δέ με χαλάει. Πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα από τα στοιχεία που κάνουν αυτήν την χώρα ενδιαφέρουσα. Σπάνε τον πάγο της μονοτονίας.




> Όταν βλέπεις ένα θρυλικό Papenburger *Viking 5* να *τσαλαβουτάει* στα κύματα, είναι να αναρωτιέσαι πως θα αισθανόσουν αν ήσουν κι εσύ εκεί;;;


Νικόλα για μία φορά ακόμα έγραπσες. Τα σχόλια περιττεύουν.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

να είστε καλά τι μου θυμήσατε ταξίδια απο Νάξο βραδινό Κυριακής ένα πλοίο αναμνήσεις ...
Θυμάμε ένα απο τα ταξίδια με καιρό να είμαι με μία παρέα να μην μας πειράζει η θαλασσα και να λέμε ιστορίες κάποια στιγμή ακούμε μία φωνή να μας λέει ρε παιδιά έλεος δεν μας λυπάστε τότε γυρίζω και κοιτάω το μισό πλοίο να είναι ξαπλωμένο,εκεί καταλάβαμε ότι είχε καιρό.

----------


## giorgos....

εδώ το 1998 στην Πάρο..
γνώριμες εικόνες μιας "μαγικής" εποχής..

----------


## Haddock

Θεσπέσιες φωτογραφίες από όλους σας. Τίμιος δουλευτής του Αιγαίου και φίλος της Παροναξίας, της Ικαροσαμίας, και των Μικρών Κυκλάδων, αν και πολλοί το χαρακτήριζαν καρυδότσουφλο. Ωστόσο, το Viking αποδείχτηκε αντάξιο των προσδοκιών της πλοιοκτησίας του και έβγαλε το ψωμί του χωρίς πολλές φανφάρες και αβαρίες.

----------


## opelmanos

Yπάρχει καμιά φωτογραφία με τα χρώματα της HELLENIC SEAWAYS?

----------


## captain 83

Ποτέ δεν βάφτηκε στα χρώματα της ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ. Έφυγε με τα σινιάλα της HELLAS FERRIES.

----------


## crow

Ας το δουμε λοιπον αλλη μια φορα με τα χρωματα της Hellas Ferries παρεα με καποια ακομα παιδια του Πειραια.:(

4ada.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαλλιστεία πλωρών κάνανε; για μένα η ωραιότερη είναι το Εξπρές Ποσειδών!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ας δούμε το Εξπρές Ολύμπια στο λιμανι της Τηνου το 1991  με τα κλασικά σινιάλα των Αδελφών Αγαπητού   
xpress olymbia.jpg_

----------


## polykas

> Ας δούμε το Εξπρές Ολύμπια με τα κλασικά σινιάλα των Αδελφών Αγαπητού. 1991


_Στην Τήνο να υποθέσω ότι είναι καλέ φίλε Απόλλων.Είσαι καταπληκτικός..._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _Στην Τήνο να υποθέσω ότι είναι καλέ φίλε Απόλλων.Είσαι καταπληκτικός..._


 Πολύ σωστά φίλε Polyka, το Εξπρές Ολύμπια είναι στο λιμάνι της Τήνου, είχε πάθει κάποια μηχανική βλάβη το Ναϊάς ΙΙ και είχαν στείλει για αναπλήρωση τη μια μέρα το Εξπρές Ολύμπια και την επόμενη μέρα το Αιγαίον.

----------


## polykas

_Μη μου πεις ότι έχεις τραβήξει και το Αιγαίον στο μέσα λιμάνι της Τήνου???????_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _Μη μου πεις ότι έχεις τραβήξει και το Αιγαίον στο μέσα λιμάνι της Τήνου???????_


  Ναι  το εχω φωτο μεσα στο λιμανι της ομορφης Τηνου.

----------


## polykas

_Θα μας τρελάνεις εσύ με το αρχείο σου..._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε  Polyka  την βρηκα την φωτο, το Αιγαιον επιασε στο εξω λιμανι , την ανεβαζω σε λιγο στο θεμα Αιγαιον.

----------


## a.molos

Λίγες πινελιές μένουν ακόμη για να ολοκληρωθεί το βάψιμο, μετά πρεπει να γραφτεί και το όνομα στην πρύμνη ( η τσιμινιέρα ήδη φέρει τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας ) και το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ξεκινά τα ταξίδια του στο Αιγαίο για πρώτη φορά.

EXPRESS OLYMPIA.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

¶παιχτος ο Αντώνης, συλλεκτικό το τεμάχιο!!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

το πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Εξπρές Ολύμπια...*στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

O273.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Εξπρές Ολύμπια...*
Χαρισμένη στον Ben Bruce, Aero και Rena

O274.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS OLYMPIA εξω απο την πειραικη, να ουμε οτι ηταν ο εργατης του αιγαιου που παντα ξελασπωνε την κατασταση με τις 5 γραμμες φορτωσης στα φορτηγα της παροναξιας που δουλευε τοτε

film (123).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Εξπρές Ολύμπια...* Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...

O168.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΗ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΣΤΙΣ 14 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 1999 ΜΕ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΧΟΛΗΣ ΕΥΕΛΠΙΔΩΝ,ΟΠΟΥ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟ.
Pict19991114.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> EXPRESS OLYMPIA εξω απο την πειραικη, να ουμε οτι ηταν ο εργατης του αιγαιου που παντα ξελασπωνε την κατασταση με τις 5 γραμμες φορτωσης στα φορτηγα της παροναξιας που δουλευε τοτε
> 
> film (123).jpg


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου είχα κάνει πολλά ταξίδια βράδυ αναχώρηση Κυριακής απο Νάξο για Πειραιά ...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Εξπρές Ολύμπια...*Σαλπάρει από το λιμάνι της Τήνου...
φωτογραφία: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ

expres olympia.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Λόγω επικείμενης μετάθεσης εις την στεριάν δηστυχώς και αυξημένων εξόδων βρήκα τη λύση να μαζέψω κανα φράγκο.Θα σας πω τα χριστουγεννιάτικα κάλαντα από τώρα.Ότι έχετε ευχαρίστηση παιδιά.Κόβω και αποδείξεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sylver23

Ε αμα ειναι να στα παρει η εφορια αστο βρε αρη...
Ευχαριστουμε και για την φωτο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια στιγμή μαγική.
Πρωϊνή άφιξη στη Σαντορίνη.
Φύγαμε από τον Πειραιά στις 22:00 το βράδυ.
Το πλοίο ήταν γεμάτο μέχρι τα μπούνια.
Μαθητές, εκδρομές του τριημέρου της Πρωτομαγιάς, ταξιδιώτες της νύχτας.

Κάθε φορά που φθάνεις στην καλδέρα της Σαντορίνης έχεις την αίσθηση ότι είναι είναι η πρώτη φορά.
Όλα τα νησιά είναι ωραία, αλλά η Σαντορίνη είναι η πιο μαγική...

*"Εξπρές Ολύμπια",* παραμονές πρωτομαγιάς του 1997.
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Φίλε ΑΡΗ, είμαστε πάντα στο πλευρό σου ....

Φθάνοντας στη Σαντορίνη.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Ολυμπια...* 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

O257.jpg

----------


## naftopoulo

Μια φωτογραφια της Ολυμπιας οδευοντας προς Ευδηλο απο το μπαλκονακι μου...

Jan07~23.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Αχ αυτο το μπαλκονάκι....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS OLYMPIA για παροναξια τοτε καπου στο 1998

negative (672).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικη φωτο απο τον φιλο BEN BRUCE οπως παντα ,του ομορφου γερμανικου σκαριου!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕXPRESS OLYMPIA η αλλιως φροσω, το 1998 φευγει για παροναξια.Τα σημαδια του δυσκολου χειμωνα ειναι εμφανη

olympia 1973 (24).jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> ΕXPRESS OLYMPIA η αλλιως φροσω, το 1998 φευγει για παροναξια.Τα σημαδια του δυσκολου χειμωνα ειναι εμφανη
> 
> olympia 1973 (24).jpg


 Το παστίτσιο στη Σίφνο σου άνοιξε την όρεξη μου φαίνεται :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και οχι μονον φιλε αρη!

----------


## Ellinis

> ΕXPRESS OLYMPIA η αλλιως φροσω, το 1998 φευγει για παροναξια.Τα σημαδια του δυσκολου χειμωνα ειναι εμφανη
> 
> olympia 1973 (24).jpg


Φρόσω?!?!? :shock:
Ό,τι πεις, ας βλέπουμε τέτοιες φωτο και ας τη λες όπως κάνεις κέφι!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αμ δεν την λεω εγω!Ετσι το φωναζαν τα μελη του πληρωματος, και ομως

----------


## xidianakis

ευτυχως που υπαρχει το μηχανημα που ονομαζεται φωτογραφικη μηχανη και συγκρατει τις παλιες, καλες και ενδοξες εποχες για την ακτοπλοϊα... και οχι μονο!:wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αφου ζωντανεψε το θεμα, ας βαλω αλλη μια φωτο απο την τελευταια του χρονια

olympia 1973 (29).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αφού το κάνεις κέφι απόψε, δες και μια από μένα. Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο Roi είχε βγάλει τη φωτογραφία του το ίδιο βράδυ!  :Very Happy: 

express olympia 6.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mαζι τα βλεπουμε μαζι εφυγαν.Σιγουρα εργατες στη γραμμη τους με το ποσειδων να μου κανει την μεγαλη, ευχαριστη, εκπληξη σε ενα 8ακι στο ικαριο!

----------


## cambria49

The Earl Granville - rolled on wet grass! I remember her brief Irish Sea stint well, sailed in her from Dun Laoghaire to Liverpool and back in a gale. Very tender ship!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕΧPRESS OLYMPIA στο δρομο για φουρνους.Αφιερωμενη στον silver 23 


negatives (156).jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Στην Πάρο επί Βασίλη Αγαπητού! Φώτο:Νίκος Χάλαρης

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι οι δυο φωτογραφίες σας είναι υπέροχες!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Στην Πάρο επί Βασίλη Αγαπητού! Φώτο:Νίκος Χάλαρης


 
Ε ναι ΑΡΗ και ετσι πρεπει να ειναι ! :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

Σε ευχαριστώ Κώστα.
Πολύ όμορφη η φώτο σου καθώς και του Αρή που το Ολυμπια λάμπει πραγματικά!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Ολυμπια*...στην Τηνο. 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

ploio007.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

(Μεταφορά από ιστορικό κουίζ αναγνώρισης). Το Εξπρές Ολυμπία κατευθύνεται προς τον όρμο της Αιγιάλης.  :Smile:  

ship quiz yba.jpg

Copyright Jorgos Kapsalis

----------


## gtogias

Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά σε μια φωοτγραφία του Antonio Scrimali:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67693

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Εύχομαι σε όλους τους φίλους Χρόνια καλά και πολλά.Αφιερώνω λοιπόν την παρακάτω φώτο που ταιριάζει με το πνεύμα των ημερών!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Εύχομαι σε όλους τους φίλους Χρόνια καλά και πολλά.Αφιερώνω λοιπόν την παρακάτω φώτο που ταιριάζει με το πνεύμα των ημερών!!!!!!


Στην Σύρο είναι η φωτό σωστά?Α και κάτι άλλο το πλοίο στο βάθος με την μπλέ τσιμινιέρα είναι ο Όμηρος?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φιλε ΑΡΗ χρονια πολλα.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Στην Σύρο είναι η φωτό σωστά?Α και κάτι άλλο το πλοίο στο βάθος με την μπλέ τσιμινιέρα είναι ο Όμηρος?


Το πλοίο στο βάθος είναι το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη....

----------


## harlek

> Το πλοίο στο βάθος είναι το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη....


Χωρίς σινιάλα;; Δεν το χω ξαναδει λευκό χωρίς σινιάλα!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Στο φουγάρο πρέπει να έχει συνιάλα του Κώστα και Ιωάννη Αγαπητού αλλά λόγω της απόστασης και του φωτισμού του φουγάρου δεν διακρίνονται. Στις μπάντες ήταν μια περίοδος που το Agapitos Express Ferries δεν αναγράφονταν σε κανένα από τα βαπόρια τους.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H φωτο ειναι την περιοδο 1999-2000 οπου ολα τα πλοια της ακτοπλοιας πουληθηκαν στην minoan flying dolphins.Tα πλοια ταξιδευαν με τα παλια σινιαλα σβησμενα μεχρι να παρουν σειρα και να μπουν τα της Hellas Ferries.Το σαντορινη επι αγαπητου παντα ειχε σινιαλα και ποτε δεν ταξιδεψε χωρις αυτα.Το ολυμπια ειναι πλαγιοδετημενο σε αυτην την θεση κατα 78% λογω απαγορευτικου

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕXPRESS OLYMPIA το 1995 στον πειραια.


new (36).jpg


Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, apostolos και ΑΡΗΣ

----------


## Apostolos

Οταν το λιμάνι ειχε βαπόρια και όχι ντενεκέδες!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Οταν το λιμάνι ειχε βαπόρια και όχι ντενεκέδες!!!!


Ξεγάνωτους???

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το εχω ξαναπει,τι ομορφο βαπορι; Πραγματικα θα ηθελα παρα πολυ να το εχω ταξιδεψει.Ξερει κανεις να μας διηγηθει καμια καλη κοντρα με αλλο βαπορι την ομορφη εκεινη εποχη της ακτοπλοιας;

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Κόντρα εγώ δεν θυμάμαι.....και η ώρα νομίζω που έφευγε δεν ήταν τέτοια που να μπορούσε να κοντραριστεί με κάποιο άλλο.......έτσι και αλλίως δεν νομίζω να μπορούσε να τα βγαλει πέρα με τον Ποσειδώνα, τον Απόλλωνα και το Γεώργιος..............

----------


## Νάξος

Κι όμως μπορούσε… Τα δύο τελευταία τα είχε άνετα. Τον Ποσειδώνα θα μπορούσε να τον κοντράρει μόνο στα τελευταία του, γιατί τον φουκαρά τον κάψανε στην κυριολεξία τα πρώτα χρόνια που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα. Όσο για τα δύο τελευταία δεν ήταν ποτέ τα γρηγορότερα της γραμμής, ειδικά ο Απόλλωνας όταν πρωτοήρθε ήταν πιο αργός και από το Γεώργιος το οποίο υπετίθετο ότι θα αντικαθιστούσε. Είναι αλήθεια φίλε μου ότι το Ολύμπια δρομολογήθηκε κατά τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να μη γίνει τό σώσε με τις κόντρες, αν και ευθέως θα μπορούσε να αφήσει 1-2 μιλάκια τα πλοία του Βεντούρη.

----------


## Νάξος

Μπεν, από ποιο πλοίο τράβηξες τη φωτογραφία του Εξπρές Ολύμπια; Να υποθέσω από κάποια κρητικό κατά τον απόπλου; Σ' ευχαριστούμε για το ντοκουμέντο.

Νιόνιο, ο καθρέφτης του βαποριού «Δηλοφέρνει»!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μπεν, από ποιο πλοίο τράβηξες τη φωτογραφία του Εξπρές Ολύμπια; Να υποθέσω από κάποια κρητικό κατά τον απόπλου; Σ' ευχαριστούμε για το ντοκουμέντο.
> 
> Νιόνιο, ο καθρέφτης του βαποριού «Δηλοφέρνει»!


H φωτο ειναι απο το θεοφιλος, τραβηγμενη πριν το 1997

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Μπεν, από ποιο πλοίο τράβηξες τη φωτογραφία του Εξπρές Ολύμπια; Να υποθέσω από κάποια κρητικό κατά τον απόπλου; Σ' ευχαριστούμε για το ντοκουμέντο.
> 
> Νιόνιο, ο καθρέφτης του βαποριού «Δηλοφέρνει»!


Φιλε Ναξος εισαι βαλτος... Εψαξα ενα ποστ που ειχα κανει σε αλλο ναυτικο forum στις 15/7/07 και εγραφα τα παρακατω:

"Βλεποντας τις φωτογραφιες του συμπαθεστατου και εξαιρετικα αρμονικου Εξπρες Ολυμπια (το οποιο δεν προλαβα να ταξιδεψω γιατι πηγα μολις περυσι στο ιδιαιτερο νησι του Ικαρου με το Εξπρες Αθηνα) θελω να επισημανω κατι ως αρρωστος οπαδος του Επτανησος.Μηκος 109 το πρωτο 105 το τελευταιο,17 και κατι παραπανω μετρα πλατος και για τα δυο,12380 ιπποι το Επτανησος 11600 για το Εξπρες Ολυμπια (ειχαμε παραπανω δυναμη) ,καθρεφτης με δυο σειρες μακροστενων παραθυρων και στα δυο,γεφυρα με 7 παραθυρα και στα δυο,ενα deck απο εμπρος μεχρι πισω με μακροστενα παραθυρα που καταληγει στο ρεμετζο της πρυμης και στα δυο,πανω απο αυτο το κυριως deck περατζαδες δεξια-αριστερα και μπροστα μικρο σαλονακι ή αεροπορικες (για το Επτανησος τουλαχιστον) και στα δυο,τρεις και τρεις σωσιβιες λεμβοι και για τα δυο...Τρανταχτες διαφορες το ενα deck παραπανω του Εξπρες Ολυμπια κατω απο το κυριο,αυτο με τις καμπινες,την πλωρη state of the art,νυστερι,μαχαιρι,κατανα (οπως σας αρεσει) του Επτανησος,οπως επισης και την πιο κυκλικη καταληξη της πρυμης του τελευταιου..."

Πως το βλεπεις; :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Φιλε Ναξος εισαι βαλτος... Εψαξα ενα ποστ που ειχα κανει σε αλλο ναυτικο forum στις 15/7/07 και εγραφα τα παρακατω:
> 
> "Βλεποντας τις φωτογραφιες του συμπαθεστατου και εξαιρετικα αρμονικου Εξπρες Ολυμπια (το οποιο δεν προλαβα να ταξιδεψω γιατι πηγα μολις περυσι στο ιδιαιτερο νησι του Ικαρου με το Εξπρες Αθηνα) θελω να επισημανω κατι ως αρρωστος οπαδος του Επτανησος.Μηκος 109 το πρωτο 105 το τελευταιο,17 και κατι παραπανω μετρα πλατος και για τα δυο,12380 ιπποι το Επτανησος 11600 για το Εξπρες Ολυμπια (ειχαμε παραπανω δυναμη) ,καθρεφτης με δυο σειρες μακροστενων παραθυρων και στα δυο,γεφυρα με 7 παραθυρα και στα δυο,ενα deck απο εμπρος μεχρι πισω με μακροστενα παραθυρα που καταληγει στο ρεμετζο της πρυμης και στα δυο,πανω απο αυτο το κυριως deck περατζαδες δεξια-αριστερα και μπροστα μικρο σαλονακι ή αεροπορικες (για το Επτανησος τουλαχιστον) και στα δυο,τρεις και τρεις σωσιβιες λεμβοι και για τα δυο...Τρανταχτες διαφορες το ενα deck παραπανω του Εξπρες Ολυμπια κατω απο το κυριο,αυτο με τις καμπινες,την πλωρη state of the art,νυστερι,μαχαιρι,κατανα (οπως σας αρεσει) του Επτανησος,οπως επισης και την πιο κυκλικη καταληξη της πρυμης του τελευταιου..."
> 
> Πως το βλεπεις;


Mην μπερδευεις το ολυμπια με το επτανησος καμια σχεση το ενα με το αλλο.Το ενα κοπαναγε ατσουμπαλα και το αλλο εσκιζε την θαλασσα.Τωρα για οποιοτητες στην εμφανιση δεν εχω να πω τιποτα.Ενταξη συμπαθητικο το ολυμπια αλλα.....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μα φιλε Ben Bruce σου φαινεται να μην ξερω τι λεω; Μιλησα εγω για ομοιοτητες στη συμπεριφορα στον καιρο, σου ειπα για την ταχυτητα η την ικανοτητα στη μανουβρα; Στο κατω κατω εχω τοση καψουρα με το Επτανησος που θα κατεληγα ακριβως εκει που κατεληξες και εσυ. "Ενταξη συμπαθητικο το ολυμπια αλλα..... ".Οποτε τι μπερδευω; Γιατι δεν βλεπω να μπερδευω τιποτα!!! Μιλαω αποκλειστικα για καποιες ομοιοτητες στο μεγεθος, στο γενικο σχεδιο και την ιπποδυναμη τους. Εχουν παρομοιο καθρεφτη, παρομοια εξωτερικα διαταξη στα ντεκ, τρεις σωσιβιες λεμβους ανα πλευρα, ακριβως ιδιο νουμερο παραθυρων στη γεφυρα. Απο εκει και περα ομως το Ολυμπια ειναι ενα  ομορφο γλυκο βαπορι ενω το Επτανησος ,στα ματια μου, το ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ βαπορι, πολυ πιο αντρικο, πολυ πιο ξυραφενιο εξωτερικα αλλα και με τρομερα μηχανικα χαρισματα. ΒΕΒΑΙΑ για να λεμε και αληθειες το Ολυμπια με σχεδον ιδιο μεγεθος ειχε ενα ολοκληρο ντεκ καμπινες οποτε ειχε ενα πλεονεκτημα σε αυτο τον τομεα!!! Μιλαμε λοιπον για εξωτερικες ομοιοτητες στη διαταξη και ΜΟΝΟΝ αυτο!

----------


## marsant

Το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ δεν νομιζω να μπορουσε να χτυπησει καποιο σε κοντρα εκεινη την εποχη στην παροναξια.Ουτε το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ μπορουσε και φυσικα ουτε το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.Να θυμισω επισης οτι ηταν πιο αργο και απο το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ, παντως εχοντας ταξιδεψει 3 φορες με το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ μου ειχε αφησει πολυ καλες εντυπωσεις.Οι καμπινες του ηταν πολυ καλες και φυσικα καλυτερες απο το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ που τις ειχε κατω απο το γκαραζ τις πιο πολλες.Εντυπωση στο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ μου ειχε κανει ενα σαλονακι με αεροπορικες που ειχε και κοιταζανε πρυμα αντι για μπροστα οπως ειναι στα αλλα πλοια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS OLYMPIA εισοδος στο λιμανι του πειραια το Πασχα του 1995

scans (74).jpg

Χαρισμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου

----------


## sparti

> EXPRESS OLYMPIA εισοδος στο λιμανι του πειραια το Πασχα του 1995
> 
> scans (74).jpg
> 
> Χαρισμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου


 το ολυμπια μπορουσε να τον κοντραρει τον ποσειδωνα

----------


## Fanouris

Ναι αμε. Το ποσειδων ελλας ισως  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Τον Ποσειδώνα στα καλά του κανένα δεν μπορούσε να τον κοντράρει.....αλλά όπως προείπα η ώρα αναχώρισης του Ολύμπια ήταν τέτοια που δεν ήταν εφικτό να μετέχει σε κάποια κόντρα (από ότι θυμάμαι δλδ)
Επίσης ήταν πάρα πολύ καλοτάξιδο βαπόρι.....δεν καταλάβαινε πολλά στον καιρό. Αν και εμένα γενικώς με πειράζει η θάλασσα και δεν είμαι ειδήμων σε αυτά με το συγκεκριμένο είχα κάνει ένα πολύ ευχάριστο και διασκεδαστικό ταξίδι με φουρτούνα.......

----------


## Νάξος

Συμφωνώ μαζύ σου Γιώργαρε, το Ποσειδών στα καλά του δε μάσαγε. Όμως το Ποσειδών του 1989 και του 1992 απείχε αρκετά από το Ποσειδών του 1995 και 1996. 

Στο θέμα του πόσο καλοτάξειδο ήταν το Ολύμπια. Το ταξίδεψα με φορτσάτο 8άρι μέ 9 κατά διαστήματα και το πλοίο ήταν υπόδειγμα. Οι παρατηρήσεις του κάπτα-Νιόνιου με βρίσκουν απόλυτα σύμφωνο.  Τα δύο πλοία έχουν τις ομοιότητες που αναφέρει ο Νιόνιος, αλλά για μένα το Εξπρές Ολύμπια είναι μετεξέλιξη του Νήσος Χίος. ¶λλη ναυπηγική σχολή, άλλα γούστα.
Το Επτάνησος και το Δήλος συμφωνώ ότι ήταν πιο ωραία βαπόρια και πιο εξωστρεφή, με κάτι περατζάδες αλάνες. Το Εξπρές Ολύμπια χωρίς να ήταν το αγαπημένο μου ήταν ένα εξαιρετικά πετυχημένο από οικονομική άποψη βαπόρι. Οι δε εσωτερικοί του χώροι ήτανε πάρα πολύ καλοί. Βρίσκω το Εξπρές Ολύμπια πολύ όμορφο πλοίο, με σοφή εσωτερική διαρρύθμιση και μοναδικό του σοβαρό μειονέκτημα την αδυναμία προσβάσεων στην πλώρη και την κόντρα γέφυρα. Αυτό και οι Απόλλωνες δυστυχώς πάσχανε από μία «εσωστρέφεια». Μου κακοφάνηκε πολύ που δε μπορούσα να βγω στην πλώρη, μαθημένος από όλα τα άλλα πλοία της γραμμής…

----------


## Apostolos

Το Ολύμπια υπέφερε σε μεγάλο σουέλ... Για το μέγεθος του μπορεί να ταξίδευε καλά αλλα δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι στις μεγάλες θάλασσες το βαποράκι "πέταγε" σαν τρελό...

----------


## Tasos@@@

> το ολυμπια μπορουσε να τον κοντραρει τον ποσειδωνα


Προφανως και δεν μπορουσε ουτε για αστειο φιλε sparti δεν μπορω να καταλαβω απο που το συμπερανες αυτο.Εδω δεν μπορουσαν αλλα και αλλα οπως προαναφερθηκε,θα μπορουσε το Ολυμπια?

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Το Ολύμπια υπέφερε σε μεγάλο σουέλ... Για το μέγεθος του μπορεί να ταξίδευε καλά αλλα δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι στις μεγάλες θάλασσες το βαποράκι "πέταγε" σαν τρελό...


Απόστολε συμφωνώ.....καθώς το βαποράκι δεν είχε όγκο οπότε λογικό να "πέταγε".

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mην ξεχναμε οτι το ολυμπια επερνε και καλες μπαταρισιες, οταν εβαζες πολυ τιμονι

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ας πουμε σε συγκριση με τον Απολλωνα που θα το κατασατε στη συμπεριφορα στον καιρο;

----------


## harlek

> Mην ξεχναμε οτι το ολυμπια επερνε και καλες μπαταρισιες, οταν εβαζες πολυ τιμονι


Θυμάμαι το 97 που ήρθε να μας πάρει από Πάρο, στο ρεμέτζο του πήρε μεγάλη κλίση, πράγμα που προκάλεσε διάφορα σχόλια από τους επιβάτες που περιμέναμε στο λιμάνι. Μάλιστα θυμάμαι ότι το πλοίο είχε τη φήμη ότι κουνάει τρελά και όταν είδα την κλίση απ' έξω είχα σκεφτεί "νά τα μας! Καλά λένε!".
Βέβαια η θάλασσα τη μέρα εκείνη ήταν λάδι, οπότε δεν γείραμε ούτε μια μοίρα κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού. Πλοίαρχος, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ήταν μια σοβαρή και φαινομενικά λιγομίλητη μορφή, που αργότερα έμαθα ότι ήταν ο κ. Δαρζέντας (ή δεν το λέω σωστά; )

----------


## marsant

> Ας πουμε σε συγκριση με τον Απολλωνα που θα το κατασατε στη συμπεριφορα στον καιρο;



Εχοντας ταξιδεψει πολλες φορες με τον ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ μπορω να σου πω οτι ειναι μια κλαση πανω στο ταξιδεμα οχι μονο απο το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ αλλα και απο το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ.Το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ βαζει πολλα κατω οσο αφορα το ταξιδεμα του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To 1997 ηταν πραγματι πλοιαρχος ο καπτα Γιωργος Δαρζεντας, μεταγραφη απο το express afrodite.Tωρα για το ταξιδεμα θεωρω οτι ηταν εως και επικυνδινο, παρολο που δεν ειχε ουσιαστικα μετασκευη μεγαλη.Προσωπικα δεν ειχα ταξιδεψει ποτε μαζι του, αλλα ανθρωπος που ηταν αξιωματικος μεσα μου ειχε πει οτι δεν ειχε φοβηθει στους ωκεανους και φοβηθηκε με το ολυμπια, μια μερα που πηγαινοντας στην σαμο εφτασαν απο τα ψηλωματα στην Χιο.Μεσα, απο την μια φορα που ανεβηκα,ηταν πολυ συμπαθητικο με πολυ καλους χωρους τρομερες καμπινες και για τους αξιωματικους και το πληρωμα καλες ενδιαιτησεις.
Σιγουρα ηταν ενα βαπορι εργατης που δουλευε χειμωνα καλοκαιρι, την εποχη της παροναξιας, εξυπηρετοντας τα φορτηγα στο απλετο γκαραζ του με τις 5 γραμμες φορτωσης

----------


## MARGARITIS24

ο απολλωνας δεν παιζοτανε με τιποτα στον καιρο!πεταγε πανω στη θαλασσα!ανωτερος κ απο το σαντορινακι...το ολυμπια ερχεται τελευταιο στην καταταξη πλοιων που κουνανε στον καιρο...θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα αυγουστος 96 απολλωνας ναιας εξπρες κ ολυμπια απο παρο για ναξο να φευγει το ναιας 1ο εμεις με τον απολλωνα 2η κ το ολυμπια 3ο με οχταρι βορια κ το ολυμπια να βουταει η πλωρη στην θαλασσα μεχρι το κορακι...ωραιες αναμνησεις που θα μεινουν για παντα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τρια βαπορια μαζι φυγατε απο Παρο για Ναξο; Δηλαδη κοιτουσες μπροστα εβλεπες το Ναιας ενω πισω χαζευες τη μικρη; Φανταζομαι οτι θα ειχαν καλη αποσταση ωστε να βλεπεις το Ολυμπια καθαρα. Αυτες ειναι εμπειριες και εποχες...

----------


## MARGARITIS24

απο τον πειραια ειχαμε φυγει 1οι με τον απολλωνα αλλα πριν την παρο μας περασε το ναιας γιατι ηταν πιο γρηγορο!αξεχαστες στιγμες...οπως δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε μια επιστροφη 15αυγουστου με το ολυμπια που δεν ειχε μερος να ακουμπησεις οχι να κατσεις κ κοιμηθηκα πανω στους κουλουριασμους καβους στην πρυμνη :Very Happy:

----------


## Νάξος

Ο καλός φίλος Κάρυστος στο θέμα του Νάξος έχει ανεβάσει ένα εκπληκτικό βίντεο με το Εξπρές Ολύμπια και το Νάξος στο λιμάνι της Παροικιάς. Το μήνυμά του είναι εδώ

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=590

και το υπέροχο φιλμάκι μπορούμε να το δούμε εδώ:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vBa01trxpo


Είναι απόλαυση.

----------


## Karolos

_Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος
_
sc._ (55).jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία! Καλλιτεχνία! Εύγε Κάρολε που έχεις βαλθεί να μας τρελάνεις με τους θησαυρούς σου!

----------


## sparti

itan oraio pantos

----------


## hayabusa

και δεν ειναι ο πρώτος, κάτι παρόμοιο συνέβαινε επί χρόνια στο Ναιας ΙΙ όπου το δίδυμο Φωστέρη-Νάζου έκανε το κόσμο να παραμιλάει  :Wink:

----------


## harlek

> το Ξερεται οτι τισ μανουβρεσς απο το 1992 μεχρι το 2001 τισ εκανε ο προισταμενοσ του ασυρματου ?


Γιατί αυτο;

----------


## sparti

Νομιζω οτι ειναι και λαθος αν τωρα ξερει καπιοσ ας πει

----------


## harlek

Η χαρακτηριστική (επί...Αγαπητού) ταμπέλα του Ολυμπια με την ώρα αναχώρησης και τους προορισμούς. Αύγουστος 1997.

ol.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

τι ειπες τώρα...

----------


## sparti

Ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχει το ολυμπια για το virual sailor ? 
αν ξερει κανεισ να μου πει γιατι το θελο παραπολυ να το εχω στο παιχνιδι ειναι το αγαπημενο μου καραβι

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Όχι δεν υπάρχει.....

----------


## sparti

οκ ευχαριστω

να ρωτισω το ολυμπια πηγαινε με 19 κανονικη η στο fool ?
Αν ξερει καποιος ασ απαντησει

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Η μέγιστη του πλοίου από όσο θυμάμαι από γνωστό ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό πρέπει να ήταν 20+ αλλά δεν νομίζω να πήγαινε πάντα τόσο.....
19-19+ ενδεχωμενος......

----------


## Νάξος

Μέσα είσαι Γιώργαρε.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Νομίζω μέσα πέφτω γιατί το θυμάμαι να φθάνει πάντα πρίν το Νάξος.....20+λεπτά νωρίτερα......

----------


## sparti

Αρα θα επιανε σιγουρα 20 στο fool

----------


## xidianakis

> Η χαρακτηριστική (επί...Αγαπητού) ταμπέλα του Ολυμπια με την ώρα αναχώρησης και τους προορισμούς. Αύγουστος 1997.
> 
> ol.jpg


πραγματικος θρυλος, οπως και ο απολων και η σαντορινη στη γραμμη παροναξιας...

----------


## sparti

το ολυμπια παιδια πιστευω πως ηταν θρυλικο βαπορι πιο πολυ απο σαντορινη και τα αλλα της εποχης του :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Γιατί αυτο;



Ο Aσυρματιστης  στο πλοιο ηταν απο τοτε που ξεκινησε δρομολογια στην Ελλαδα μεχρι  τον παροπλισμο του.Εμπειρος ναυτικος που ηξερε παρα πολλα και ηταν στα χειριστηρια καθοτι, οπως και στο ναιας 2, ηταν πιο μεσα και ο πλοιαρχος δεν ειχε αμεση προσβαση σε αυτα.

----------


## harlek

> Ο Aσυρματιστης  στο πλοιο ηταν απο τοτε που ξεκινησε δρομολογια στην Ελλαδα μεχρι  τον παροπλισμο του.Εμπειρος ναυτικος που ηξερε παρα πολλα και ηταν στα χειριστηρια καθοτι, οπως και στο ναιας 2, ηταν πιο μεσα και ο πλοιαρχος δεν ειχε αμεση προσβαση σε αυτα.


Δηλαδή δεν είχε χειριστήρια στις βαρδιόλες; Τώρα που το λες, όντως σα να θυμάμαι ότι εκεί που είχα συνηθίσει να βλέπω τα χειριστήρια στο Ολυμπια είχε μόνο ένα μεταλλικό (σαν μπρούτζινο) όρθιο πράγμα που όταν ρώτησα (όντας τελείως άσχετος τότε) τι ήταν, ο καπετάνιος μου είχε απαντήσει "Πυξίδα". Η απάντηση δε με είχε ικανοποιήσει (άκου πυξίδα τέτοιο αγκωνάρι!), αλλά το βαρύ ύφος του κάπτεν με αποθάρρυνε απ' το να ζητήσω διευκρινήσεις!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στο post μου αναφερω οτι ηταν <πιο μεσα>.Νομιζω οτι εχει διαφορα απο το μεσα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS OLYMPIA ερχεται απο παροναξια για να φυγει σχεδον αμεσως για το απογευματινο δρομολογιο


olympia 1973 (7).jpg

----------


## harlek

Ακόμα και ο Χρηστάρας προτίμησε το Ολυμπία για να πάει στο Ημεροβίγλι...  :Very Happy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4y6mDdwnVg

(διακρίνεται και "κόντρα" με το ΝΑΙΑΣ 2)

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Ακόμα και ο Χρηστάρας προτίμησε το Ολυμπία για να πάει στο Ημεροβίγλι... 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4y6mDdwnVg
> 
> (διακρίνεται και "κόντρα" με το ΝΑΙΑΣ 2)


Ε οχι και κοντρα...στα αυτια του εριχνε το Ναιας .... :Wink:

----------


## harlek

> Ε οχι και κοντρα...στα αυτια του εριχνε το Ναιας ....


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στα ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα που κρατάει η σκηνή, το Ναιας δείχνει να καταπίνει τη διαφορά!
Μπορεί όμως και να πέρασε χρόνος στα γυρίσματα και να φαίνεται ότι πλησιάζει τόσο γρήγορα λόγω μοντάζ!  :Razz: 
Αναρωτιέμαι αν κάποιοι που φαίνονται να χορεύουν στη βαρδιόλα κάποια στιγμή είναι πλήρωμα του πλοίου που μεράκλωσε ή κομπάρσοι!  :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαλα το Ναιας το καταπιε κανονικα οπως και τα περισσοτερα τοτε!Καποια στιγμη θα ανεβουν φωτο απο <συναγωνισμους>του εν λογω πλοιου.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ωχ τι είναι αυτό που πέταξες Κώστα?Κάθομαι σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα.......................................... :Very Happy:

----------


## sparti

ΠΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ? :Sad:

----------


## zozef

Αγαπητη φιλοι εαν δεν κανω λαθος, το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ πρεπει να ειχε και τον πιο φαρδη *καταπελτη* απο ολα τα κυκλαδοπλοια

----------


## a.molos

Αφιξη στον Πειραιά και γύρισμα για πρόσδεση.

express olympia 001.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια φωτο, απο το πολυ πλουσιο αρχειο σου Αντωνη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕXPRESS OLYMPIA στον αργοσαρωνικο το 1998

olympia 1973 (10).jpg

Για ολους τους φιλους και τον 9αρι

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια!

----------


## Karolos

> ΕXPRESS OLYMPIA στον αργοσαρωνικο το 1998
> 
> olympia 1973 (10).jpg
> 
> Για ολους τους φιλους και τον 9αρι


*Κώστα είναι πολύ ωραία η φωτογραφία.*

----------


## Panos80

> ΕXPRESS OLYMPIA στον αργοσαρωνικο το 1998
> 
> olympia 1973 (10).jpg
> 
> Για ολους τους φιλους και τον 9αρι


 
ΑΠΙΘΑΝΗ φωτογραφια μια αλλης, καλυτερης εποχης.

----------


## sparti

to pio oraio skari apo ola tis genias toy

----------


## sparti

Παιδια το θελω σαν τρελος να το εχω στο virtual sailor μηπος μπορει να αναλαβει καποιος καλος ναυπηγος να το φτιαξει ?

----------


## noiz

μήπως ξέρει κανείς την τύχη του?????? :Confused:

----------


## sparti

Τι ενοεις ?

----------


## noiz

ennow,ean ta3ideyei akomh pou vriskete. :Razz:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δυστυχως το βαπορι εφυγε απο τη χωρα μαζι με τον Ποσειδωνα (το δευτερο) για διαλυση τον Απριλη του 2005 νομιζω.

----------


## noiz

auto to gnwrizw,alla yparxei h pi8anothta na ta3ideyei akomh????

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειχα διαβασει οτι ειχε φτασει και τελικα ειχε διαλυθει. Δεν βαζω και το χερι μου στη φωτια.

----------


## sparti

Οτι και να εχει γινει αφου δεν ειναι πια στη χωρα μας το ιδιο ειναι για μενα το θημαμε σαν χτεσ στο λιμανι του πειραια

----------


## Ellinis

> auto to gnwrizw,alla yparxei h pi8anothta na ta3ideyei akomh????


To πλοίο διαλύθηκε στο Αλάνγκ. ¶μα είχε γλυτώσει να είσαι σίγουρος οτι θα το ξέραμε.

----------


## sparti

ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΜΟΣΙΕΥΤΗ ΚΑΜΙΑ FOTO ΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΑΝΚ ?

----------


## sparti

Ξερει κανεις απο τι ωρα περιπου εφτανε βαθυ ?

----------


## sparti

> Ο Aσυρματιστης στο πλοιο ηταν απο τοτε που ξεκινησε δρομολογια στην Ελλαδα μεχρι τον παροπλισμο του.Εμπειρος ναυτικος που ηξερε παρα πολλα και ηταν στα χειριστηρια καθοτι, οπως και στο ναιας 2, ηταν πιο μεσα και ο πλοιαρχος δεν ειχε αμεση προσβαση σε αυτα.


ΟΧΙ ΤΑ ΧΕΙΡΗΣΤΗΡΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΡΗ ΑΚΡΗ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ

----------


## Tasos@@@

[QUOTE=sparti;311485]


> Ο Aσυρματιστης στο πλοιο ηταν απο τοτε που ξεκινησε δρομολογια στην Ελλαδα μεχρι τον παροπλισμο του.Εμπειρος ναυτικος που ηξερε παρα πολλα και ηταν στα χειριστηρια καθοτι, οπως και στο ναιας 2, ηταν πιο μεσα και ο πλοιαρχος δεν ειχε αμεση προσβαση σε αυτα.[/QUOTE 
> 
> ΟΧΙ ΤΑ ΧΕΙΡΗΣΤΗΡΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΡΗ ΑΚΡΗ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ


Ακρη ακρη φιλε μου σιγουρα ΔΕΝ ηταν! :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σωστος ο Τασος.Ακρη με ακρη εχει διαφορα και του ολυμπια ηταν ενα μετρο+ μεσα που κανει διαφορα σε σχεση  με τα <κολλητα> στην βαρδιολα  ας πουμε σαν του πηνελοπη α.

----------


## sparti

παιδια το θυμαμε καλα τοσα χρονια ταξιδεβα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕΧPRESS OLYMPIA στην μπουκα του πειραια μαζι με ενα αλλο ενδιαφερον πλοιο


film (21).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ολοζώντανη η φωτογραφία σου Ben! Ειδικά η στροφή που κάνει το ΜΗΛΟΣ είναι όλα τα λεφτά...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πανε αυτα!Οποιος ειδε.......

----------


## nikosnasia

Μιά ακόμη φωτό από την μία και μοναδική φορά που βρέθηκε στη Μυτιλήνη στις 19 Νοεμβρίου 1999.
Pict1999034.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σπανια.Για πιο λογο ειχε ερθει στη μυτιληνη?Μηπως για τις ευροεκλογες?

----------


## Rocinante

> Μιά ακόμη φωτό από την μία και μοναδική φορά που βρέθηκε στη Μυτιλήνη στις 19 Νοεμβρίου 1999.
> Pict1999034.jpg


Στο θεμα του Μιλενα εγραψες:
Καιρος βροχερος...
Αυτο βλεπω. Βροχη τα ντοκουμεντα.
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## nikosnasia

> Πολυ σπανια.Για πιο λογο ειχε ερθει στη μυτιληνη?Μηπως για τις ευροεκλογες?


Είχε έλθει με αξιωματικούς του στρατού της σχολής πολέμου νομίζω και έμεινε παραπάνω λόγω απαγορευτικού.

----------


## Naias II

> Μιά ακόμη φωτό από την μία και μοναδική φορά που βρέθηκε στη Μυτιλήνη στις 19 Νοεμβρίου 1999.
> Pict1999034.jpg


Σπάνιο ντοκουμέντο
Μπορώ να πω και περιποιημένο κιόλας...

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Καλησπέρα. Γράφω για πρώτη φορά στο forum και θα ήθελα να με κατευθύνετε σχετικά με το πως μπορεί κάποιος να εμφανίσει μια φωτογραφία (αποθηκευμένη στο σκληρό δίσκο σε κάποιο φάκελο) στα μηνύματα. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχει επαναληφθεί από άλλα μέλη η ερώτηση οπότε αν υπάρχει η απάντηση πείτε μου πού βρίσκεται. Για το συμπαθέστατο Εξπρές Ολυμπία θα επανέλθω άλλη φορά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Ολυμπια*...

ship 17_2015.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιναι Δεκεμβριος του 1999 και τα περισσοτερα πλοια στον πειραια, αλλαζουν τα παραδοσιακα τους χρωματα για να υποδεχθουν το millenium υπο την σκεπη μιας νεας και πολλα υποσχομενης εταιρειας.Ηταν ετσι?

17-2-2010 (59).jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Eιναι Δεκεμβριος του 1999 και τα περισσοτερα πλοια στον πειραια, αλλαζουν τα παραδοσιακα τους χρωματα για να υποδεχθουν το millenium υπο την σκεπη μιας νεας και πολλα υποσχομενης εταιρειας.Ηταν ετσι?
> 
> 17-2-2010 (59).jpg


Αμ δεν ηταν?? :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

μια φόρα μπήκα στην ζωή μου και ορκίστηκα να μην περάσω ούτε απ έξω
ξεκινήσαμε από Σάμο(το 97-99 νομιζω) με χαρά θέου πάμε στο βαποράκι ξεκινάμε μετά από καμιά ώρα πήγα να φάω στην τραπεζαρία(αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι τα μεγάλα παραθυρα στην πλώρη)εκείνη την ώρα άρχιζε το καλό
τα παράτησα όλα και πήγα στα αεροπορικά πρύμα(που ήταν και ανάποδα που είπε ένας φίλος)
μετά δεν σας λέω τίποτα τέτοια μποφόρια δεν έχω δει ΠΟΤΕ ΜΟΥ
στο βαπόρι να επικρατεί το ΧΑΟΣ να βουτά όλο μέσα καλά από κλίσεις δεν το συζητάμε καν 
αφού μέχρι και ο καπετάνιος είχε έρθει κάτω και κοιτούσε σαστισμένος
έριξα εκείνο το βράδυ 1000000000 προσευχές για να βγω ζωντανός
αχ παναγιά, γενικά δεν μπορώ να σας πω τι είχε γίνει ο χαμός και το θαύμα δεν είναι τίποτα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μαλλον Νικολας ειχες παει απο το 2000 και μετα γιατι τοτε ειχε δρομολογηθει στην ικαροσαμια.Το βαπορι ειχε πολλες δυνατοτητες στο ξενοδοχειο και το γκαραζ και απο εξω συμπαθητικο αλλα στον καιρο ειχε προβλημα νομιζω και απο οτι λενε

----------


## xidianakis

> Eιναι Δεκεμβριος του 1999 και τα περισσοτερα πλοια στον πειραια, αλλαζουν τα παραδοσιακα τους χρωματα για να υποδεχθουν το millenium υπο την σκεπη μιας νεας και πολλα υποσχομενης εταιρειας.Ηταν ετσι?
> 
> 17-2-2010 (59).jpg


ηταν.... με τεραστιες προσδοκιες....

----------


## Karolos

> Eιναι Δεκεμβριος του 1999 και τα περισσοτερα πλοια στον πειραια, αλλαζουν τα παραδοσιακα τους χρωματα για να υποδεχθουν το millenium υπο την σκεπη μιας νεας και πολλα υποσχομενης εταιρειας.Ηταν ετσι?
> 
> 17-2-2010 (59).jpg


_Εδώ,στην Ελλάδα εμείς οι ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ, κάνουμε τα πάντα, για να απορούμε μετά γιατί τα κάναμε._

----------


## Naias II

> μια φόρα μπήκα στην ζωή μου και ορκίστηκα να μην περάσω ούτε απ έξω
> ξεκινήσαμε από Σάμο(το 97-99 νομιζω) με χαρά θέου πάμε στο βαποράκι ξεκινάμε μετά από καμιά ώρα πήγα να φάω στην τραπεζαρία(αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι τα μεγάλα παραθυρα στην πλώρη)εκείνη την ώρα άρχιζε το καλό
> τα παράτησα όλα και πήγα στα αεροπορικά πρύμα(που ήταν και ανάποδα που είπε ένας φίλος)
> μετά δεν σας λέω τίποτα τέτοια μποφόρια δεν έχω δει ΠΟΤΕ ΜΟΥ
> στο βαπόρι να επικρατεί το ΧΑΟΣ να βουτά όλο μέσα καλά από κλίσεις δεν το συζητάμε καν 
> αφού μέχρι και ο καπετάνιος είχε έρθει κάτω και κοιτούσε σαστισμένος
> έριξα εκείνο το βράδυ 1000000000 προσευχές για να βγω ζωντανός
> αχ παναγιά, γενικά δεν μπορώ να σας πω τι είχε γίνει ο χαμός και το θαύμα δεν είναι τίποτα


Και να φανταστείς η γραμμή αυτή του πλοίου έχει 8 αδέρφια :twisted:
Από τα 8 αν δεν κάνω λάθος μόνο σε 2 έγιναν μετατροπές:
Στο Boughaz με τα αντιαισθητικά sponsors, αλλά πιθανόν θα βοήθησαν το πλοίο και φυσικά στο γνωστό μας Ionian Spirit

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Ολυμπια*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια.
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

SHIP1_3016.jpg

----------


## sparti

πολυ ωραια

----------


## Ergis

> Eιναι Δεκεμβριος του 1999 και τα περισσοτερα πλοια στον πειραια, αλλαζουν τα παραδοσιακα τους χρωματα για να υποδεχθουν το millenium υπο την σκεπη μιας νεας και πολλα υποσχομενης εταιρειας.Ηταν ετσι?
> 
> 17-2-2010 (59).jpg


αν οχι εκεινη την επομενη μερα ταξιδεψα μαζι του.μου εκανε εντυπωση που το αφησαν να φυγει ετσι "γυμνο"....εκανε το πρωινο δρομολοΓιο 08.00 παρος-ναξος-ιος-σαντορινη με αφιξη στην ναξο στις 14.00.το εκανε 6 ωρες ακριβως!!!ολα τα καραβια της εταιριας αλλαζαν χρωματα εκει στα ορθια......θυμαμαι σε ενα μου ταξιδι στην αιγινα εφυγα το πρωι με το δελφινι και το αφροδιτη ειχε τα χρωματα του αγαπιτου,και το απογευμα ειχε της ελλας.....το λεω και θα το λεω συνεχεια......ΕΥΛΟΓΗΜΕΝΕΣ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ!!!

----------


## Melis7

> F/B *Εξπρες Ολυμπια*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια.
> _Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_
> 
> SHIP1_3016.jpg


Πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν κι αυτές οι φώτο να μας θυμίζουν ότι κα΄ποτε ταξιδέψαμε με αυτό το πλοίο.Αλλά τις αναμνήσεις μας, κανείς δεν μπορεί να τις σβήσει

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Ολυμπια*... καταπλεει στο λιμανι της Τηνου. 

express olympia.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,NaiasII,despo,Apostolos_

----------


## Tasos@@@

> F/B *Εξπρες Ολυμπια*... καταπλεει στο λιμανι της Τηνου. 
> 
> express olympia.jpg
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,NaiasII,despo,Apostolos_


Καταπληκτικη ιστορικη φωτογραφια φιλε Γιωργο!!Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικη και πολυ σπανια φωτο γιατι το ολυμπια ταξιδεψε με τα σινιαλα των Αδελφων Αγαπητου μονο  2 χρονια.Βεβαια τοτε φιλε TSS APOLLON φωτο πλοιων στην ελλαδα τραβαγαν πολυ λιγα ατομα

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Ιστορικη και πολυ σπανια φωτο γιατι το ολυμπια ταξιδεψε με τα σινιαλα των Αδελφων Αγαπητου μονο  2 χρονια.Βεβαια τοτε φιλε TSS APOLLON φωτο πλοιων στην ελλαδα τραβαγαν πολυ λιγα ατομα


Και 2 απο αυτους τους λιγους ειστε εσεις! :Wink:

----------


## Karolos

> F/B *Εξπρες Ολυμπια*... καταπλεει στο λιμανι της Τηνου. 
> 
> express olympia.jpg
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,NaiasII,despo,Apostolos_


_Φίλε και πατριώτη πολύ σπάνια φωτογραφία. 
Εγώ αυτό πρώτη φορά το βλέπω.
Να είσαι πάντα καλά και ευχαριστούμε._

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Πρέπει να ήταν κάπου στο 1998. Είχαμε έρθει Αθήνα οικογενειακώς για το γάμο του θείου μου και γυρίζαμε με το Ολύμπια. Ο καιρός ήταν 7-8 μποφόρ  (νοτιοδυτικός αν θυμάμαι καλά). Είχαμε καθίσει στο σαλόνι της 3ης θέσης, κεντρικά και μπορούσα να βλέπω όλο το χώρο. Μετά από κανενα μισάωρο ταξιδιού άρχισαν τα πρώτα σημάδια για το τι θα επακολουθούσε. Από ένα σήμείο και μετά το πλοίο άρχισε να χορεύει σαν τρελό πάνω στα κύματα. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ότι κάποια στιγμή άρχισαν να φεύγουν τα τασάκια (και ότι άλλο υπήρχε) πάνω από τα τραπέζια, ενώ στα ράφια του bar δεν είχε μείνει ούτε μπουκαλάκι. Είχε μυρίσει όλο το σαλόνι ουισκίλα :Very Happy:  Σχεδόν όλοι οι επιβάτες ήταν καθισμένοι στις θέσεις τους με τις σακούλιτσες (τις γνωστές) στο χέρι. Γυναίκες και παιδιά κυρίως τσίριζαν κατά διαστήματα. Μια γιαγιάκα που καθόταν πίσω μας μάλιστα έκανε το σταυρό της και παρακαλούσε τον ¶γιο ΝΙκόλαο να φτάσει το πλοίο σώο στον προορισμό του... Οι μόνοι που βόλταραν συνέχεια στους διαδρόμους ήταν το πλήρωμα και ένα πιτσιρίκι (εγώ). Ήταν το καλύτερο ταξίδι που έχω κάνει με πλοίο μέχρι και σήμερα. Δυστυχώς, από τότε δεν κατάφερα να ξαναταξιδέψω με καιρό :Sad:

----------


## sparti

φιλε μου τοσα χρονια που ταξιδευα με το εξπρες ολυμπια ειχα φαει κατι θαλλασες κυριοσ ενα πασχα στη σαμο που πηγε και λειψουσ αστα ειχε γινει με στο πλοιο το ελα να δεις

----------


## sparti

παιδια σε λιγες μερες εχουμε τη θληβερη μερα που μασ αφησε και πηγε για σπασημο κριμαααααααααααα :Sad:

----------


## sparti

Σαν σημερα το πρωι μασ αφησε για το τελευταιο του ταξιδι στην ινδια δεν θα το ξεχασουμε ποτε :Surprised: ops:

Μια καλη φοτο με τους αξιωματικους του διακρινονται μερικοι πολυ καλα
http://i50.tinypic.com/10ri8gx.jpg 

http://i45.tinypic.com/99p1fa.jpg 
http://i48.tinypic.com/21946eo.jpg 
παραπανω ειδαμε καποιες διαφιμησεις του πλοιου

----------


## sparti

http://imgur.com/RRilA.jpg 
http://imgur.com/Ua7b9.jpg 


καποιες φωτογραφιες του πλοιου οταν ταξιδευει και η αλλη οταν ηταν παροπλησμενο και περιμενε το τελος

----------


## sparti

> Πολυ σπανια.Για πιο λογο ειχε ερθει στη μυτιληνη?Μηπως για τις ευροεκλογες?


Το πλοιο ειχε παει μυτιληνη για να συνοδεψει καποιους στρατιωτικους απο τη θεσσαλονικη και το επιασε απαγορευτικο




> Δυστυχως το βαπορι εφυγε απο τη χωρα μαζι με τον Ποσειδωνα (το δευτερο) για διαλυση τον Απριλη του 2005 νομιζω.


Το πλοιο δεν εφυγε τον απριλη του 2005 αλλα το ιουνιο στις 28 ιουνιου το πρωι




> Προφανως και δεν μπορουσε ουτε για αστειο φιλε sparti δεν μπορω να καταλαβω απο που το συμπερανες αυτο.Εδω δεν μπορουσαν αλλα και αλλα οπως προαναφερθηκε,θα μπορουσε το Ολυμπια?


 λεω το ποσειδωνα το δευτερο οχι το παλιο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το σκεφτηκα το ξανασκεφτηκα αλλα δεν αντεξα να μην σκαναρω αυτη την πανεμορφη φωτογραφια του βαποριου ως Earl Granville. Ειναι απο το βιβλιο *Designing Ships for Sealink* των *Don Ripley* και *Tony Rogan*. Φωτογραφια απο το *FotoFlite*. Αν υπαρχει προβλημα με τα δικαιωματα ας κατεβει, αλλα θεωρησα οτι επρεπε να τη δουν οι φιλοι του ομορφου και αξιου αυτου βαποριου!!!


Earl_Granville_FotoFlite.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Ἀπὸ τὴν στιγμὴ ποὺ ἀναφέρεις τὰ δέοντα φίλε Νιόνιο εἶναι καθὅλα νόμιμο (καὶ ὡραῖο) αὐτὸ ποὺ κάνεις. Ὡραῖο βαπόρι τὸ Ἐξπρὲς Ὀλύμπια, ἂν καὶ ἐσωστρεφὲς ὅπως ὁ Ἀπόλλωνας. Τὰ συγκεκριμένα σινιάλα πάντως ποὺ βλέπουμε ἐδῶ εἶναι λίγο αἶσχος. Τὸ προτιμοῦσα ὁλόλευκο, ὅπως μᾶς ἦρθε. Εὖγε!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Βαπορι που του πηγαινε παρα πολυ το λευκο. Οσον αφορα την εσωστρεφεια θα συμφωνησω, αν και δεν το ειχα ταξιδεψει δυστυχως, απλα θεωρω οτι ηταν λιγοτερο εσωστρεφες απο τον Απολλωνα μιας που ειχε καθρεφτη με μεγαλα παραθυρα σε δυο ντεκ. Ντινο αν μπορεις κανε μας μια ξεναγηση στο βαπορι και πες μας ειδικα αυτα τα παραθυρα σε δυο ντεκ στον καθρεφτη τι ηταν;

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλτατε Νιόνιο, συμφωνῶ σὲ ὅλα μαζύ σου. Τὸ πλοῖο ἦταν λιγότερο ἐσωστρεφὲς ἀπὸ τὸν Ἀπόλλωνα χάρη στὰ περισσότερα ἀνοικτά του καταστρώματα καὶ στὰ παράθυρα τοῦ καθρέφτη τῆς πλώρης. Βέβαια ἔπασχε ἀπὸ πρόσβαση σὲ πλῶρη, δὲν εἶχε κάποιο πλωριὸ μπαλκονάκι ἢ κόντρα-γέφυρα, ὅπως ὁ Ἀπόλλωνας. Τὸ θεωρῶ ὅμως σαφῶς πιὸ καλλίγραμμο καὶ φινετσάτο. 
Ἡ πρώτη σειρὰ τῶν παράθυρων στὸν καθρέφτη τῆς πλώρης ἀνήκει στὶς καμπίνες. Ἡ ἀμέσως ἀπὸ πάνω σὲ κάποια τραπεζαρία, ἂν δὲν κάνω λάθος. Ἡ τρίτη στὸ σαλόνι τῆς α' θέσης καὶ ἡ τέταρτη (ὁ λούκουμος) στὴν γέφυρα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ωραιο το να τρως και να βλεπεις τη θεα απο αυτα τα τεραστια παραθυρα αλλα προσωπικα προτιμω οτιδηποτε κοιτα στον καθρεφτη να ειναι σαλονι. Στην τραπεζαρια θα κατσεις το πολυ 40 λεπτα, αντε μια ωρα. Στο σαλονι ομως μπορεις να καβατζωσεις θεσαρα ακριβως μπροστα απο καποιο παραθυρο και να χαζευεις οσο θες!!!

----------


## Νάξος

Αὐτὸ νὰ λέγεται φίλε Νιόνιο!

----------


## aegina

Eswtrefes kai xwris deck? Ma auta ta ploia sxediastikan gia ti grammi Turku,Elsinki-Stokholmis, me 15 i 20 ypo to miden poios vgenei exw?Se mia thalassa pou ti anoigoun pagothraustika,fysika ta ploia tis antipalis etaireias eixan pio polles peratzades ( KAMIROS-IALISSOS) alla itan kai pio pallia...Gia koitaxte tis exeligmenes tous morfes se ploia opws NISSOS i BLUE STAR...I WARTILA evgaze diamantia...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειπαμε οτι δεν μας αρεσει το βαπορι;  :Confused:

----------


## erenShip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c93L2...eature=related    τι ωραίες  εποχές........

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μολις ειδα και εγω το video και πραγματικα ειναι ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ. Προσεγγιση, ρεμετζο καταπλου, εκφορτωση, φορτωση, αποπλους και ολα αυτα με πολυ ωραια πλανα και σε μια εποχη διαφορετικη και ομορφη αλλα σχετικα κοντινη χρονικα!!!

----------


## sparti

Στο βιντεο ειδαμε και πολλους γνωστους αξιοματικους του βαποριου..................

----------


## sylver23

Στο βίντεο παραπάνω βλέπουμε την χαλαρή ζωή των Ικαριωτών και το εξπρές Ολύμπια - ένας υπέροχος συνδυασμός..

Στο παρακάτω βίντεο βλέπουμε κάτι παρόμοιο - Το ξεκίνημα του καλοκαιριού με το Εξπρές Ολύμπια σε συνδυασμό με τον Ικαριώτικο χορό και διάφορα τοπία καθώς και την ανέμελη τουριστική ζωή..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQk9g...eature=related

(Αυτό που με παραξένευε πάντα στο Ολύμπια ήταν η ''ανηφόρα '' που έκανε ο καταπέλτης σε σχέση με τον ντόκο)

----------


## Rocinante

Εχω την εντύπωση οτι αυτό δεν το έχουμε ξαναδεί...

----------


## Express Pigasos

το πλοιο απο το οποιο εχει τραβηχθει το βιντεο ειναι αδερφο του Κορναρος μηπως?

----------


## Rocinante

> το πλοιο απο το οποιο εχει τραβηχθει το βιντεο ειναι αδερφο του Κορναρος μηπως?


Οχι είναι απο έναν άλλο Earl.
Earl Godwin ...

----------


## sparti

> Εχω την εντύπωση οτι αυτό δεν το έχουμε ξαναδεί...


Πο πο κατι γερες μπαταρισιες που επαιρνε!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το ένα από τα Papenburgers που ήλθαν στην Ελλάδα,άρτι αφιχθέν από Αγγλία.          EXPRESS OLYMPIA.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανιοτατη! Και συμπληρωνω τον Βικτωρ Χιωτη με μια φωτο λιγο εξω απο την ικαρια τον αυγουστο του 2001

negatives (161).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Εχω την εντύπωση οτι αυτό δεν το έχουμε ξαναδεί...



 Μαζι με τι μαγικες φωτογραφιες παραπανω ειδα και το ευρημα του Roci και μου ηρθε αποτομο... Φανταστικα ολα τους...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS OLYMPIA το ομορφο γερμανικο ποσταλι εισερχεται στο λιμανι του Πειραια το πασχα του 1995

film (21).jpg

----------


## FONIADAKIS

μας εστειλες φιλε!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS OLYMPIA το συμπαθες γερμανικο σκαρι στο σαρωνικο στο καθιερωμενο απογευματινο δρομολογιο του για παροναξια το 1995, λειπει η προεκταση του ντεκ πισω που μπηκε το 1996

olympia 1973 (10).jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Απο τα πιο χαριτωμενα σκαρια αυτη η παρτιδα.Σε αντιθεση με πολλα αλλα ακτοπλοικα,δεν ειναι καθολου αχαρα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ο ορισμος του ταπεινου αλλα παντα αποτελεσματικου και ομορφου βαποριου. Βεβαια καπεταναιοι που εχουν κανει στο ομορφο και φωτεινο γερανικο σκαρι εχουν να λενε για τους εντονους διατοιχισμους και τις μεγαλες κλισεις...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ο ορισμος του ταπεινου αλλα παντα αποτελεσματικου και ομορφου βαποριου. Βεβαια καπεταναιοι που εχουν κανει στο ομορφο και φωτεινο γερανικο σκαρι εχουν να λενε για τους εντονους διατοιχισμους και τις μεγαλες κλισεις...


.....και οχι μονον φιλε!

----------


## mateo p

> Και να φανταστείς η γραμμή αυτή του πλοίου έχει 8 αδέρφια :twisted:
> Από τα 8 αν δεν κάνω λάθος μόνο σε 2 έγιναν μετατροπές:
> Στο Boughaz με τα αντιαισθητικά sponsors, αλλά πιθανόν θα βοήθησαν το πλοίο και φυσικά στο γνωστό μας Ionian Spirit


ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΠΡΟΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΕΝΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΧΤΗΚΑΝ SPONSOSRS ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΕΧΕΙ SPONSORS ΚΑΙ ΤΟ JAMAA II ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ IONIAN SPIRIT ΣΤΗΝ ΒΑΛΤΙΚΗ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΜΟΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΑΔΕΛΦΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΙΝΑΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΒΑΛΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΗΦΟΡΙΣΑΝ ΠΡΟΣ ΖΕΣΤΑ ΚΛΙΜΑΤΑ ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟ-ΕΡΥΘΡΑ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To Εξπρες Ολυμπια στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994, διπλα του βλεπουμε το Απολλων Εξπρες 2

_Express Olympia Piraeus 1994.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απιθανα πραγματα!

----------


## Aquaman

Ταπεινη μου αποψη ειναι πως το Ολυμπια ειναι απο τα πιο κουκλια σκαρια που εχουν ταξιδεψει στην χωρα μας,μαζι με τα Καμιρος-Ιαλυσος απο ξενα και Ιονις απο τα ελληνικα.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Ταπεινη μου αποψη ειναι πως το Ολυμπια ειναι απο τα πιο κουκλια σκαρια που εχουν ταξιδεψει στην χωρα μας,μαζι με τα Καμιρος-Ιαλυσος απο ξενα και Ιονις απο τα ελληνικα.


Με ''κουκλίστικη'' συμπεριφορά στο καιρό όμως.

----------


## Aquaman

Kουνουσε εννοεις?Δεν το ειχα ταξιδεψει ποτε δυστυχως αλλα δεν βλαπτει κ καποιο κουνημα  :Smile:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Kουνουσε εννοεις?Δεν το ειχα ταξιδεψει ποτε δυστυχως αλλα δεν βλαπτει κ καποιο κουνημα


Όλα τα βαπόρια κουνάνε,το θέμα είναι πώς!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Εξπρες Ολυμπια εν πλω   τον Αυγουστο του 1994

_Olympia Express  1994.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

> Όλα τα βαπόρια κουνάνε,το θέμα είναι πώς!!!!!!


Χαχα, σωστοοος!Ε τοτε μαλλον εννοουσες οτι κουνουσε καπως αποτομα και αγαρμπα και οχι γλυκα οπως ενα Μηλος Εξπρες η Απολλων Εξπρες 1!

----------


## proussos

exol0001.jpg

*Εν πλω για Παροναξία...
Καλοκαίρι 1995.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Εξπρες Ολυμπια αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1996

_Express Olympia Piraeus 1996.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Xαρη στον καλο φιλο TSS APOLLON και λιγους,πολυ, ακομα μαθαινουμε την ιστορια της ακτοπλοιας μας αναβαζοντας φωτογραφιες σπανιες που αετονυχηδες απο διαφορα ασχετα blog, sites και το facebook τις καπηλευονται και τις προωθουν ως δικες τους.Ειναι κριμα γιατι αυτες οι φωτο ειχαν μεγαλο κοστος και πολλες ωρες αναμονης για το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα.
Το Εξπρες Ολυμπια στην φωτο ειναι μετα την μικρη μετασκευη,αλουμινενια προεκταση του πισω ντεκ , αλλαγη στα νυχια του καταπελτη και βαψιμο των ντεκ σε γαλαζια, και ανανεωση των εσωτερικων χωρων με νεες μοκετες, εν οψη του ισχυρου ανταγωνισμου το 1996 απο τα Ροδανθη , Αριαδνη και Σουπερναιας που ειχαν δρομολογηθει τοτε στην Παροναξια

----------


## sparti

Περασανε 8 χρονια απο τοτε που εφυγε το καραβι απο την ελλαδα συγκεκριμενα στις 28/6/200518807556.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS OLYMPIA το 1997

olympia 1973 (9).jpg

----------


## proussos

EX_OLY0001.jpg
*

EXPRESS OLYMPIA στον Πειραιά...λίγο μετά την πρώτη άφιξή του στην Ελλάδα.
Φωτογραφία του αξιαγάπητου Β' Οικονομικού Γιάν**νη Μαργώνη που χάθηκε στο ναυάγιο του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ.*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tι μας θυμiζεις φιλε proussos!O Γιαννης Μαργωνης ηταν ενα απο τα καλυτερα παιδια και πραγματικος καραβολατρης,ειχε δωσει και φωτο στον <Ε>.Παντα τον θα τον θυμαμαι.Χαθηκε στο ναυαγια του Σαμινα

----------


## proussos

EXPOL0001.jpg

*ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ στη Σύρο...από Σαντορίνη - Ίο - Νάξο - Πάρο για Πειραιά.
Την ώρα της πρόσδεσης με δυνατό Βοριά.
Παρασκευή μεσημέρι...*

----------


## Takerman

Στην Νάξο το 1998. Στο βάθος έρχεται το Εξπρές Απόλλων.

ex olympia @naxos 1998.jpg Η συνέχεια στο θέμα του Απόλλωνα. 

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ  αποπλους απο το μεγαλο λιμανι  το καλοκαιρι του 1997

_Express Olympia Piraeus.jpg
_Για τον φιλο Takerman_

----------


## Takerman

> _ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ  αποπλους απο το μεγαλο λιμανι  το καλοκαιρι του 1997
> 
> _Express Olympia Piraeus.jpg
> _Για τον φιλο Takerman_


Ωραια "χορταστικη" φωτογραφια. Σ'ευχαριστω.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ το 1997 στην Πειραικη

W34 (32).jpg

----------


## Takerman

> ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ το 1997 στην Πειραικη
> 
> W34 (32).jpg


Τα αρχεια σας παιδια ειναι ανεκτιμητα.

----------


## sparti

Μια φωτογραφια του πλοιου μιας και χτες περασαν πλεον 9 χρονια απο την τελαιυτεα φορα που αφησε το λιμανι του πειραια

----------


## BEN BRUCE

...να συμπληρωσω και εγω με το μοντελο του ομορφου γερμανικου σκαριου σε κλιμακα 1/400 που εφτιαξα

DSCN1351.JPG

----------


## Takerman

> ...να συμπληρωσω και εγω με το μοντελο του ομορφου γερμανικου σκαριου σε κλιμακα 1/400 που εφτιαξα
> 
> DSCN1351.JPG


Φίλε BEN αν το είχες κρεμάσει από μια ψιλή αόρατη πετονιά στη θέση που το κρατάς, θα έμοιαζε σα να πέρναγε κοντά στην ακτογραμμή.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ρεαλιστικη  και πανεμορφη μινιατουρα δια χειρος BEN BRUCE!!!   _

----------


## Takerman

Στην Δραπετσώνα το 2004. Αριστερά διακρίνεται ελάχιστα ο "Ουρανός". Ο δεξιά δε θέλει συστάσεις.
ex olympia drapetsona 2004.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## harlek

Ούτε ο Ουρανός θέλει! Μας τάραξες στην ανάμνηση...!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ παραπλεοντας την Τζια λιγο πριν τον Ταμελο εχοντας ροτα το λιμανι του Πειραια τον Αυγουστο  του 1996 

_Express Olympia.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> _Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ παραπλεοντας την Τζια λιγο πριν τον Ταμελο εχοντας ροτα το λιμανι του Πειραια τον Αυγουστο  του 1996 
> 
> _Express Olympia.jpg


Όμορφη φωτογραφία,απο μια όμορφη εποχή.

----------


## sparti

Σκαναρισμενη απο το περιοδικο εφοπλιστης απο ενα αφιερωμα στο πλοιο εδω οι αξιωματικοι του 

IMG_20160123_0001.jpg

----------


## sparti

το πλοιο στη Σητεια το 1993

Εικόνα.jpg.jpeg.jpg

----------


## renetoes

> το πλοιο στη Σητεια το 1993


Τι έκανε στη Σητεία το πλοίο τότε? Τη γραμμή της Κασοκαρπαθίας? Το ΚΡΗΤΗ, δίπλα του, έκανε τη γραμμή Πειραιά-Μηλου-Αγ. Νικολάου-Σητείας, με πλοίαρχο τον Παύλο Πασπαράκη.

----------


## sparti

> Τι έκανε στη Σητεία το πλοίο τότε? Τη γραμμή της Κασοκαρπαθίας? Το ΚΡΗΤΗ, δίπλα του, έκανε τη γραμμή Πειραιά-Μηλου-Αγ. Νικολάου-Σητείας, με πλοίαρχο τον Παύλο Πασπαράκη.


Ειχε παει για τις εκλογες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Παλιά στις εκλογές βλέπαμε σ'΄όλες τις γραμμές απίθανα πλοία ακόμα κ της Αδριατικής με σημαία Κύπρου.

----------


## sparti

Να το δουμε πασχα του 2004 στο Βαθυ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ με την φορεσια της HELLAS FERRIES σ'εναν αποπλου  απο το λιμανι της Τηνου με φοντο το Πασακρωτηρι

_000008LEANDROS nautilia gr.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ με την φορεσια της HELLAS FERRIES σ'εναν αποπλου  απο το λιμανι της Τηνου με φοντο το Πασακρωτηρι
> 
> _000008LEANDROS nautilia gr.jpg


_Απο την ιδια ημερα ας δουμε αλλη μια φωτογραφια 

_000009λεανδροσ.jpg

----------


## sparti

αποκωμα απο το ναυτιλιακο περιοδικο πλωρη της εποχης που παροπληστηκε 2004-05 πλωρη διακρινεται και ο οδυσσεας απο πανω

IMG_20160107_0014.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eνδιαφέρον άρθρο στο Ships Monthly Δεκεμβρίου γιά το πλοίο με πολλές φωτό.

----------


## sparti

Προσθέτω στο θέμα μια φωτογραφια από ένα μινι αφιέρωμα που είχε κανει στο πλοίο το περιοδικό εφοπλιστής στα πρώτα χρόνια επι hellas ferries

----------


## Ellinis

Δεκαέξι χρόνια μετά την διάλυση του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ και ένα από τα έντεκα αδελφά της σειρά του ήρθε η ώρα να το ακολουθήσει.
Το JAMAA II (πρώην ALANDIA, BOTNIA EXPRESS και αρχικά DIANA) πουλήθηκε σε Ινδούς διαλυτές.
Το πλοίο είχε αποκτηθεί το 2006 από την "Σκάρφια Ν.Ε." και μάλλον ήταν ιδιοκτησία των αδελφών Κοσμά που είχαν πριν το JAMAA (πρώην ΛΥΚΟΜΗΔΗΣ).
Όλα τα χρόνια εργάστηκε στην Ερυθρά και το 2016 μετονομάστηκε RAHAL. Στο equasis φαίνεται οτι μέχρι τώρα παρέμεινε σε ελληνικά χέρια.
Nα το δούμε σε δεξαμενισμό του στο Σουέζ τον περασμένο Δεκέμβρη, διατηρώντας πάντα τα χρώματα που είχε επί ημερών Eckero Line.

128626972_3570340733024804_6696114645093868767_o.jpg
πηγή με περισσότερες φωτογραφίες

Από τα αδελφά του απομένει ολοζώντανο το ST.DAMIAN και παροπλισμένο στον Καναδά το APOLLO που _αναμένει το τέλος του_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεκαέξι χρόνια μετά την διάλυση του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ και ένα από τα έντεκα αδελφά της σειρά του ήρθε η ώρα να το ακολουθήσει.
> Το JAMAA II (πρώην ALANDIA, BOTNIA EXPRESS και αρχικά DIANA) πουλήθηκε σε Ινδούς διαλυτές.
> Το πλοίο είχε αποκτηθεί το 2006 από την "Σκάρφια Ν.Ε." και μάλλον ήταν ιδιοκτησία των αδελφών Κοσμά που είχαν πριν το JAMAA (πρώην ΛΥΚΟΜΗΔΗΣ).
> Όλα τα χρόνια εργάστηκε στην Ερυθρά και το 2016 μετονομάστηκε RAHAL. Στο equasis φαίνεται οτι μέχρι τώρα παρέμεινε σε ελληνικά χέρια.
> Nα το δούμε σε δεξαμενισμό του στο Σουέζ τον περασμένο Δεκέμβρη, διατηρώντας πάντα τα χρώματα που είχε επί ημερών Eckero Line.
> 
> 128626972_3570340733024804_6696114645093868767_o.jpg
> πηγή με περισσότερες φωτογραφίες
> 
> Από τα αδελφά του απομένει ολοζώντανο το ST.DAMIAN και παροπλισμένο στον Καναδά το APOLLO που _αναμένει το τέλος του_.


Oι Αφοί Κοσμά να έχουν σχέση με αυτόν του 3Κ; Θυμάμαι το βαπόρι τότε που είχε περάσει από τον Αγ.Κων/νο κ δεν ξέρω αν υπήρχε πρόθεση δρομολόγησης στην Ελλάδα.
Φαντάζομαι λόγω των ταξιδιών στην Ερυθρά σε τι κατάσταση θα ήταν.

----------


## Ellinis

> Oι Αφοί Κοσμά να έχουν σχέση με αυτόν του 3Κ; Θυμάμαι το βαπόρι τότε που είχε περάσει από τον Αγ.Κων/νο κ δεν ξέρω αν υπήρχε πρόθεση δρομολόγησης στην Ελλάδα.
> Φαντάζομαι λόγω των ταξιδιών στην Ερυθρά σε τι κατάσταση θα ήταν.


Δεν νομίζω να έχουν σχέση, τους έχω ως Γ. & Ν. Κοσμάς. Ο άλλος της 3Κ νομίζω ήταν Δ.. Δημήτρης; Διαμαντής; δεν θυμάμαι. Πρέπει να έχουν καταγωγή από Φθιώτιδα και το "Σκάρφεια" είναι από εκεί.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν νομίζω να έχουν σχέση, τους έχω ως Γ. & Ν. Κοσμάς. Ο άλλος της 3Κ νομίζω ήταν Δ.. Δημήτρης; Διαμαντής; δεν θυμάμαι. Πρέπει να έχουν καταγωγή από Φθιώτιδα και το "Σκάρφεια" είναι από εκεί.


Τώρα που το λες,θυμήθηκα ότι έχει ένα χωριό με αυτό όνομα εκεί.Ίσως η προσέγγιση στον 'Αγιο να είχε σχέση με αυτό.

----------


## alkeos

Και μια που ο φίλος Ellinis ανακίνησε το θέμα του Εξπρές Ολύμπια, ας το δούμε στην Πάρο το καλοκαίρι του 1997, παρέα με το ομόσταβλό του τότε Εξπρές Απόλλων (από σκαναρισμένη φωτο του αρχείου μου)

13.jpg

----------

